# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - October 2017



## editor (Oct 1, 2017)

Following on from September's thread, here's the autumnal October one.









> By October in London, summer is gone and the weather tends to be cool and wet.
> 
> Afternoon temperatures early in the month are in the low to mid 60s f (17-18C) falling into the mid-50s f (13-14C) by the end of the month.   Afternoon temperatures can on some occasion reach into the low 70f (32-23C).   Overnight low temperatures run mostly near 50f (10C) early in the month to the mid-40s f (7-8C) towards the end of this month.
> 
> Yes the weather is wet in London, however, there are still about 13-15 days during this month that will see either sunny or partly sunny skies with the remainder of the month being mostly cloudy.  Some rain occurs on about 20 days this month with about 16 of these having moderate to sometimes heavy rains.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2017)

And here's a good way to start off the month: 






Brixton Bookjam brings another night of literary enlightenment to Hootananny this Mon, 2nd Oct, 7.30pm


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2017)

Got sent this. 



> I just read Plans submitted by Lambeth Council for Pop Brixton to become a World Heritage Site, I've shown it to some colleagues and we think a collaboration between us could work well. I represent a digital marketing agency currently working with a leading architecture and design firm. We would like to feature a unique piece of content on your site on behalf of our client. For the privilege, we'd be happy to pay you somewhere in the region of $50.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Best wishes,


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2017)

You've got a couple more days to enter! 

Win one pair of free tickets for Celebrate Pegasus! – a  celebration of black presence in opera, Thurs 5th Oct


----------



## Tropi (Oct 2, 2017)

Oh no... I've got a few cards with Rosa on it. Very sad.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 2, 2017)

editor said:


> Got sent this.


Take the money! Keep it going for as long as possible. When the penny drops it will make for an interesting meeting between client and agency....


----------



## aussw9 (Oct 2, 2017)

editor said:


> Got sent this.



weird troll attempt surely?


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2017)

aussw9 said:


> weird troll attempt surely?


No I get sent a fair bit of spectacularly clueless stuff like this.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 2, 2017)

editor said:


> No I get sent a fair bit of spectacularly clueless stuff like this.


Was a bit bereft this afternoon. Having waited a couple of weeks for "Michaels" the barber of Loughborough Road delayed return from Cyprus, the place was again closed today. 

I zipped up to Tulse Hill on a 415 but Haircut Sir turned out to be closed on Mondays.

Anybody have any suggestions for a cheap gentleman's haircut. Looking for less than half the pirce of Pop Brixton, where apparently they trim the beards of Hipster dogs!


----------



## Angellic (Oct 2, 2017)

I use Michael's or the place next to the Academy. Their rate has gone up to £10.00 though.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2017)

Angellic said:


> I use Michael's or the place next to the Academy. Their rate has gone up to £10.00 though.


Not tempted by "BRIXTON'S VIBRANT HUB FOR TODAYS MODERN MAN"?

A 'Gentleman's wash cut' is _just _£27 created with "laid back cool for skool approach with the inherent flair and zest."

How about a shave for a mere £30. Best of all, it comes with a "pre-shave consultation."

Porters Barbers Brixton


----------



## Angellic (Oct 2, 2017)

editor said:


> Not tempted by "BRIXTON'S VIBRANT HUB FOR TODAYS MODERN MAN"?
> 
> A 'Gentleman's wash cut' is _just _£27 created with "laid back cool for skool approach with the inherent flair and zest."
> Porters Barbers Brixton



Nope.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Nope.


A pick me up facial for £25? You get a consultation with that too.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 2, 2017)

editor said:


> A pick me up facial for £25? You get a consultation with that too.



Please see above.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 2, 2017)

Gonna check Michaels in the morning, & if shut try Tulse Hill.
Further research need - Michael had to retire at some point, and Michael Jr apparently has his own salon elsewhere.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Was a bit bereft this afternoon. Having waited a couple of weeks for "Michaels" the barber of Loughborough Road delayed return from Cyprus, the place was again closed today.
> 
> I zipped up to Tulse Hill on a 415 but Haircut Sir turned out to be closed on Mondays.
> 
> ...



I use Andrews, top of Brixton Hill.

Google Maps


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 2, 2017)

Herne Hill's still got three normal barbers


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2017)

I see that the Boom Burger place has scuttled off from whence it came and now the premises have got the name Donburi & Co, so presumably it's going to be some sort of rice place.

And next door the Vapes 'rebel soul' (whaaa?) place has got all edgy and started playing music loud from a speaker in their door.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2017)

editor said:


> I see that the Boom Burger place has scuttled off from whence it came and now the premises have got the name Donburi & Co, so presumably it's going to be some sort of rice place.
> 
> And next door the Vapes 'rebel soul' (whaaa?) place has got all edgy and started playing music loud from a speaker in their door.


a speaker actually in a door?


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> a speaker actually in a door?


No, one wedged in by their door. Vibrant!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2017)

editor said:


> No, one wedged in by their door. Vibrant!


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2017)

Maybe of interest to some, but it's a bit too backslappy for me. 

It's about the resident DJ at Phonox.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 2, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Was a bit bereft this afternoon. Having waited a couple of weeks for "Michaels" the barber of Loughborough Road delayed return from Cyprus, the place was again closed today.
> 
> I zipped up to Tulse Hill on a 415 but Haircut Sir turned out to be closed on Mondays.
> 
> ...



I have started using the Barber of Seville on Coldharbour Lane. Near Clifton Mansions. Price varies from £10 to £16. Friendly and unpretentious.

The coolest barber shop in Brixton - The Barber De Seville


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 2, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Gonna check Michaels in the morning, & if shut try Tulse Hill.
> Further research need - Michael had to retire at some point, and Michael Jr apparently has his own salon elsewhere.



I think he has been unwell recently.


----------



## djdando (Oct 3, 2017)

Used to use Barber de Seville and now gone to Porters. Well worth the extra £10. Proper service. Proper wash. Free drinks. BdS is ok if you want a quick in and out but if you want to have your hair cut properly then would recommend Porters. The only catch 22 is that at BdS I got my hair cut every 5 weeks as they did it way too short each time. Porters I have been to 3 times in 2 months because they cut it just right but then my hair grows bloody quickly.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2017)

It was good last night. It's such a great idea and free every time too 





















Some photos from the splendid Brixton Bookjam at Hootananny, October 2017


----------



## northeast (Oct 3, 2017)

Seems two new planning applications related to the Nu Town Hall development have been submitted, really helpful that all documents are named as "User Defined Attachment". So i need to dowloaded each and everyone. 

17/04663/DET     |              Approval of details pursuant to conditions 32(Plant equipment), 59(Delivery and Servicing Management Plan) and 81(Pedestrian Management Plan) of planning permission 15/02276/FUL (Redevelopment of site) granted on 15.10.2015.                  |                                                                      Land West Of Brixton Hill, South Of Acre Lane And East Of Porden Road Encompassing Lambeth Town Hall,Ivor House,Hambrook House,1-7 Town Hall Parade (excluding The Electric, Brixton) London SW2

https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onl...s.do?activeTab=documents&keyVal=OWXWHGBOJTN00


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2017)

Tropi said:


> Oh no... I've got a few cards with Rosa on it. Very sad.



She had been ill with cancer for some time. Patrick had kept her going for longer than had been predicted initially.

Yes it's very sad. People in shop were asking where she was. Rosa was very popular with children. She was very good with them.

Will be sorely missed.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2017)

Photos from the Brixton Buzz party at Market House on Friday 
















In photos: Brixton Buzz party at Market House, Brixton, Fri 29th Sept 2017


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2017)

Win free tickets for Sat night at Courtesan!

Win free tickets for ace Indie club in fabulous Brixton venue, Sat 7th Oct


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2017)

This Saturday Congregate Brixton community festival brings the good vibes to Windrush Square, Sat 7th Oct


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2017)

And if you fancy checking out Dulwich Hamlet for the first time, you can pay what you like!

Dulwich Hamlet invites fans to Pay What They Like for charity game against Needham Market this Saturday, 7th Oct


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2017)

Here's all that's left of the community art wall on Station Road.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 5, 2017)

The Station Rd art wall looks a lot better now they've cleared away the pavement clutter. Initially, I assumed they were removing the pictures too. 

Suspect the Craft Beer Co is a bit gutted to have lost the artificial extension to its outside seating area though!


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 5, 2017)

Change council policy on 'intentionally homeless'


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2017)

Looks like the railway bridge on Coldharbour Lane by the Dogstar was hit again by a tall vehicle. Anyone see what happened?


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2017)

The Rum Kitchen are continuing to take the piss by dumping their rubbish so it blocks Coldharbour Lane every night.  It's not like they even make an effort to tidy it up and make sure pedestrians can pass by.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 6, 2017)

Has anyone seen this Home (Lambeth fireworks)

52.75 for a family ticket in the “premier viewing” area.

Alex


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2017)

Loads on around town this weekend Congregate Brixton community festival brings the good vibes to Windrush Square, Sat 7th Oct


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2017)

This might be of interest


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 6, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Has anyone seen this Home (Lambeth fireworks)
> 
> 52.75 for a family ticket in the “premier viewing” area.
> 
> Alex



There's some posts on the fireworks thread. From their social media profile I don't think anyone's really aware of the pre-selling of tickets and increase in price as it gets closer to the night. Their website did originally say that there'd be no on the night ticket sales. 

I think that might change: Lambeth Fireworks


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> There's some posts on the fireworks thread. From their social media profile I don't think anyone's really aware of the pre-selling of tickets and increase in price as it gets closer to the night. Their website did originally say that there'd be no on the night ticket sales.
> 
> I think that might change: Lambeth Fireworks


I get the feeling they're struggling a bit.


----------



## T & P (Oct 6, 2017)

editor said:


> This might be of interest



I’m still none the wiser as to what purpose those bicycle signs painted on a number of our roads could possibly serve.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2017)

Brixton opera in action! It was an entertaining night. 

















In photos: A night at the opera with Brixton’s magnificent Pegasus Opera Company


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 6, 2017)

Where to see spectacular autumn colours around the world: our readers’ tips

Guardian: Where to see spectacular autumn colours around the world: our readers’ tips

"_After picking up a coffee in Herne Hill or breakfast at the wonderful Lido Cafe, take a stroll around Brockwell Park for wonderful views of the London skyline and beautiful autumnal colours. One place to stay or go for a drink is the HalfMoon, right on the doorstep._"


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> Where to see spectacular autumn colours around the world: our readers’ tips
> 
> Guardian: Where to see spectacular autumn colours around the world: our readers’ tips
> 
> "_After picking up a coffee in Herne Hill or breakfast at the wonderful Lido Cafe, take a stroll around Brockwell Park for wonderful views of the London skyline and beautiful autumnal colours. One place to stay or go for a drink is the HalfMoon, right on the doorstep._"


No Photoshopping there, no sir. Totally natural.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Wistfully note that Linda Bellos has been no platformed at Cambridge University over the transgender issue.

I remember Linda and a small troupe of militant lesbians planting a sapling in Brockwell Park to commemorate the life of Justin Fashanu on the anniversary of Justin's unfortunate death.

I've several  times visited the area of Brockwell Park where the planting took place, but no sign of a plaque in front of a tree.

Maybe the planting itself was ephemeral - like the life of Justin Fashanu, the first £1 million pound football player who came out as gay and almost inevitably disintegrated in an aftermath of unfulfilled expectations.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2017)

Walked 200m down Coldharbour Lane and already seen two twats puking up.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2017)

We're at the Dogstar tonight and have a small freebie list - PM me!
Tonight! Beyoncé to Britpop! Brixton Buzz party at the Dogstar in Brixton, Sat 7th Oct


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 7, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Has anyone seen this Home (Lambeth fireworks)
> 
> 52.75 for a family ticket in the “premier viewing” area.
> 
> Alex



Love how their map of the park includes Cressingham Gardens estate, the cunts!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 7, 2017)

editor said:


> I get the feeling they're struggling a bit.



It smells like they're going to have a clusterfuck of the same size as the last time they charged.  Wonder if they've made any provision to NOT block the fuck out of Dulwich and Norwood Roads post-event?  Probably not.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 7, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> Where to see spectacular autumn colours around the world: our readers’ tips
> 
> Guardian: Where to see spectacular autumn colours around the world: our readers’ tips
> 
> "_After picking up a coffee in Herne Hill or breakfast at the wonderful Lido Cafe, take a stroll around Brockwell Park for wonderful views of the London skyline and beautiful autumnal colours. One place to stay or go for a drink is the HalfMoon, right on the doorstep._"



When I first read that, I thought "why not go to the Brockwell Cafe?  Cheaper than the Lido, and (IMO) better views"!


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm absolutely devastated about the death of Leigh Vaughan, who worked at the Dogstar for many years (and briefly at the Effra Social). He was one of the kindest, smartest, funniest people I've ever known. RIP Leigh.


----------



## shygirl (Oct 8, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 117154
> 
> Here's all that's left of the community art wall on Station Road.



Where's all the lovely wooden plant boxes/pots?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 8, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm absolutely devastated about the death of Leigh Vaughan, who worked at the Dogstar for many years (and briefly at the Effra Social). He was one of the kindest, smartest, funniest people I've ever known. RIP Leigh.
> 
> View attachment 117333



I saw various posts online earlier and am gutted. He was an absolute gem of a person


----------



## shygirl (Oct 8, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Gonna check Michaels in the morning, & if shut try Tulse Hill.
> Further research need - Michael had to retire at some point, and Michael Jr apparently has his own salon elsewhere.



The slightly chubby Algerian guy who worked for Michael for years has his own place just off Streatham Hill.  He's been cutting my son's hair for 22 years, not that he has much left now.  I'll ask my son for his details.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 8, 2017)

editor said:


> Brixton opera in action! It was an entertaining night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pegasus Opera also did a presentation at the Brixton Library on Saturday, which I attended. Lucky for me as I missed the "proper" thing.

It was rather irritating that the noises off from the Saturday evening market on Windrush Square caused a sonic clash, but nevertheless the singers kept going and the audience I guess concentrated on what we had come to hear.

Is this another case of Lambeth Council schizophrenia - provide a venue for BME cultural outreach in the Tate library on the one hand and take the cash from the marketeers making a disturbing racket on the other? Councillor Sonia Winifred was there - I hope she will enquire.

The range of work Pegasus does is impressive - running a community choir session on a Monday as well as the educational work highlighting operatic works by unknown or seldom played minority composers as well as show-casing operatic standards in more culturally specific casting.

I hope they are able to develop. The death of their founder Lloyd Newton last January was obviously a major blow, but the remaining nucleus look determined to continue their work. Even in the spartan surroundings of the Brixton Library reference section the power of these fine voices singing live brought the audience to their feet.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2017)

colacubes said:


> I saw various posts online earlier and am gutted. He was an absolute gem of a person


He was just 27. It's really knocked me for six.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 9, 2017)

editor said:


> He was just 27. It's really knocked me for six.


So young.  I'm sorry.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 9, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm absolutely devastated about the death of Leigh Vaughan, who worked at the Dogstar for many years (and briefly at the Effra Social). He was one of the kindest, smartest, funniest people I've ever known. RIP Leigh.
> 
> View attachment 117333


What happened. So young.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Oct 9, 2017)

"It was rather irritating that the noises off from the Saturday evening market on Windrush Square caused a sonic clash, but nevertheless the singers kept going and the audience I guess concentrated on what we had come to hear."

This is why Brixton needs a properly set up, acoustically appropriate, performance venue


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2017)

This was splendid last night: 

















In photos: candlelit folk at the monthly No Frills sessions at the Brixton Windmill


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2017)

In these 'austerity' laden times, can anyone think of any reason why Lambeth should have all the lights on in the Town Hall at 9.30pm on a Sunday? There was no sign of any activity inside.


----------



## shygirl (Oct 9, 2017)

Anyone know where my son can watch the Wales Ireland match in Brixton tonight?


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2017)

shygirl said:


> Anyone know where my son can watch the Wales Ireland match in Brixton tonight?


Might be worth checking  with these bars:

The Brixton Buzz guide to the best pubs to watch sport on in Brixton…

*I've tweeted out a request too


----------



## CH1 (Oct 9, 2017)

OvalhouseDB said:


> "It was rather irritating that the noises off from the Saturday evening market on Windrush Square caused a sonic clash, but nevertheless the singers kept going and the audience I guess concentrated on what we had come to hear."
> 
> This is why Brixton needs a properly set up, acoustically appropriate, performance venue


Of course they do have a "lecture theatre" in International House which is probably only used once a year!


----------



## shygirl (Oct 9, 2017)

editor said:


> Might be worth checking  with these bars:
> 
> The Brixton Buzz guide to the best pubs to watch sport on in Brixton…
> 
> *I've tweeted out a request too



Thanks Ed


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2017)

shygirl said:


> Thanks Ed


Dogstar is a definite. Might pop down myself. Come on Wales!


----------



## shygirl (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks again.  Great atmosphere in town last night and today, unfortunately I'm working this eve so can't go in.  Will be watching it on S4C tho, go on Wales!!


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2017)

Shiny parent-luring video promo for the new Trinity Academy


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2017)

Please contribute says the tweet: 



And what happens when you click on this link on the Lambeth site? 

Take part in the consultation..



> Page not found
> The requested page "/node/21898" could not be found.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2017)

This is like a master class in confusing the public:

Local Plan review evidence | Lambeth Council


----------



## CH1 (Oct 10, 2017)

editor I have extracted the pdf about hotels from that local plan website - since this has been a recent bone of contention.

The document is 19 pages long, but states that Lambeth as a whole has 5207 "serviced rooms" of various grades from "Budget" to 5 star (this being Marriott Waterloo - formerly known as County Hall).

The figures are broken down by ward but do not include the recent planning approval for the Superdrug Hotel in Dorrell Place.

Then there is the curious case of the London Hotel in Coldharbour (currently the subject of enforcement action because it has turned itself into something more akin to "beds in sheds") - which is not listed as a hotel or a hostel. It simply does not exist, despite allegedly having 38 rooms.

Air BnB is completely ignored - they probably have no way of getting any statistics.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2017)

From the Green party: 
Green Party Co-Leader announces plans to stand for Lambeth Council to fightback against Labour social cleansing


----------



## teuchter (Oct 10, 2017)

Wouldn't be that hard to get airbnb statistics... Just go on airbnb and count.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 10, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Wouldn't be that hard to get airbnb statistics... Just go on airbnb and count.


How useful would those stats actually be? Lots of listings seem to have very limited availability.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 10, 2017)

Rushy said:


> How useful would those stats actually be? Lots of listings seem to have very limited availability.


I'd maybe choose a few random dates, see how many rooms are available for each and take an average.
I reckon you could get an idea whether the number of airbnb beds generally available in Lambeth were in the order of 10s, 100s or 1000s at least.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2017)

I really don't get the point of this jolly. or am I missing some obvious point?



> *Brixton and Boston prove they have More in Common..
> *
> 33 people from across Brixton and Lambeth were welcomed to Boston, Lincolnshire on
> Saturday as part of an ongoing effort to build friendship and understanding between the two
> ...


----------



## ash (Oct 11, 2017)

editor said:


> I really don't get the point of this jolly. or am I missing some obvious point?


One word: Brexit

Maybe I'm stating the obvious (and you know the link but don't understand the visit) if so I apologise but:

Brixton (or more precisely Lambeth) largest remain vote
Boston largest leave vote


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2017)

ash said:


> One word: Brexit
> 
> Maybe I'm stating the obvious (and you know the link but don't understand the visit) if so I apologise but:
> 
> ...


Yes, I know that - it's written in the press release that I posted up. But I don't get the point of trying to link Brixton with Boston. I mean, it sounds like they all had a jolly nice time, but now what?


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2017)

Three free pairs of tickets up for grabs! I like this song - quite Jam-esque. 



WIN tickets to see The Strypes in Brixton on Thurs 12th October!


----------



## Maharani (Oct 11, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 117412
> 
> In these 'austerity' laden times, can anyone think of any reason why Lambeth should have all the lights on in the Town Hall at 9.30pm on a Sunday? There was no sign of any activity inside.


Cos they’re a bunch of money wasting cunts?


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2017)

Imagine if Lambeth were as proactive in protecting important community assets like this:



> Cardiff council is to buy a piece of land neighbouring Clwb Ifor Bach in a bid to protect the street’s live music heritage.
> 
> The council would then effectively lease the land back to the venue to allow it to expand.
> 
> ...





> Council leader Huw Thomas said: “By intervening in this way, we are protecting what is the beating, pulsing heart of music in our city centre. Womanby St is host to several live venues which create an atmosphere and district unlike any other in the capital.
> 
> “Some of the world’s greatest bands and musicians, on their way to the top of the music business, will have performed in these venues at some point over the past 30 years and thousands of music fans will have unforgettable memories of their times in these clubs.”


Council buys land to stop developers wrecking Cardiff's live music

Yeah, well I can dream.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey, I used to go there when I was... well about a million years younger!
Fond memories (what I can remember). Good to see Cardiff Council doing something +ve


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm not sure if I'm going to like it when it's all gentrified up, but the reopening has been put back:


----------



## CH1 (Oct 12, 2017)

Interesting tweet from Lambeth Democracy.
Googling Janet Boateng brings up some negative stuff - despite her being a former chair of Lambeth Social Services


----------



## Gleena (Oct 12, 2017)

The police letterboxed us about a rape on Broughton Drive in the Moorlands estate.  Guy was apparently on a Deliveroo scooter in Deliveroo gear.  Not too far from mine so that's concerning. Be careful out there.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2017)

Gleena said:


> The police letterboxed us about a rape on Broughton Drive in the Moorlands estate.  Guy was apparently on a Deliveroo scooter in Deliveroo gear.  Not too far from mine so that's concerning. Be careful out there.


Fuck, that's terrible.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2017)

Bowie memorial in Brixton pics: 






Brixton’s David Bowie memorial: photos of tributes and messages left during September 2017


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2017)

So, inevitably, the Domino Club (aka Brixton Sports & Social Club) is having a licence review.



https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted -app form - Club940.pdf

They're not keen on helping the cops in the venue: 





> On Saturday 27th August 2016 at 01 OOh Police were called to the venue to reports of a male at the premises who had been stabbed. It was not possible to ascertain where the stabbing had happened. However, there were around 50 persons at or around the club, none of whom were willing to assist Police. CRIS 1227538/16 and CAD 664/27Aug16 refer


At least Lambeth understand that if they tried to close the place down it would kick off big style.



> Brixton Sports and Social Club is a key part of the community in Brixton, and a full revocation of the Certificate would, in our opinion, seriously undermine the relationship between the community, the Council and the Police


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2017)

It's not a big story but sometimes their crap completely blocks the pavement. 

Rum Kitchen Brixton – clean up your bloody mess on Coldharbour Lane!


----------



## Angellic (Oct 12, 2017)

editor said:


> It's not a big story but sometimes their crap completely blocks the pavement.
> 
> Rum Kitchen Brixton – clean up your bloody mess on Coldharbour Lane!



Have you tried contacting them or Lambeth Council about the rubbish?


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Have you tried contacting them or Lambeth Council about the rubbish?


I've told their door staff several times, and know others who have complained to the council but nothing has been done for months (see: the water leak at Carlton Mansions), hence the post. Local businesses aren't pleased with having the place look like a shithole either.

Sometimes I find a Buzz post gets more of a response but if the mess bothers you as well, maybe you should complain too. It all adds up eventually...


----------



## Angellic (Oct 12, 2017)

editor said:


> I've told their door staff several times, and know others who have complained to the council but nothing has been done for months (see: the water leak at Carlton Mansions), hence the post. Local businesses aren't pleased with having the place look like a shithole either.
> 
> Sometimes I find a Buzz post gets more of a response but if the mess bothers you as well, maybe you should complain too. It all adds up eventually...



Thanks. I will.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Thanks. I will.


Cheers. It pisses me off because they've only been here a short while and they're just treating the pavement as their garbage bin.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2017)

Seems Turtle Bay were at it too: 



> Thank you for highlighting this. Turtle Bay on Brixton Road was also a culprit of this same practice for awhile until I reported them to the council. They have improved somewhat, but whenever their lazy staff finish work at the end of the night and leave their rubbish IN FRONT OF MY OFFICE ENTRANCE, I simply put it back infront of their entrance. Very inconsiderate and shows a lack of corporate responsibility on their part.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 12, 2017)

editor said:


> So, inevitably, the Domino Club (aka Brixton Sports & Social Club) is having a licence review.
> 
> View attachment 117665
> 
> ...


Surely me and bimble commented on this in the Brixton thread when the recent "incidents" occurred?

The nub of the matter is that the police (from what they say in their evidence) don't accept that the premises are under proper control. It has been a principle of operating licenced venues since Victorian times that there is a licensee who is responsible for keeping order.

According to Wikipedia there was a Disorderly Houses Act of 1751, section 8 of which was:  “And whereas, by reason of the many subtle and crafty contrivances of persons keeping bawdy-houses,... , or other disorderly houses, it is difficult to prove who is the real owner or keeper thereof, by which means many notorious offenders have escaped punishment any person who shall at any time hereafter appear, act, or behave him or herself as master or mistress, or as the person having the care, government, or management of any bawdy-house,... , or other disorderly house, shall be deemed and taken to be the keeper thereof, and shall be liable to be prosecuted and punished as such, notwithstanding he or she shall not in fact be the real owner or keeper thereof.[3]	”

Current licencing law preserves this principle (IMHO)


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 12, 2017)

editor said:


> Yes, I know that - it's written in the press release that I posted up. But I don't get the point of trying to link Brixton with Boston. I mean, it sounds like they all had a jolly nice time, but now what?



The press release did sound to jolly.

Boston was large remain vote. I've heard people from Boston on radio being interviewed about it. Remain vote was mainly about immigration. They now have a lot of East Europeans.

I also grew up in more rural town ( Plymouth) . My brother is there. Plymouth was Brexit. ( He wasn't). Same complaint- immigration.

The press release makes it sound all happy clappy.

When they were interviewing people in Boston what emerged was two versions of being British. In Boston it was that they ( the East Europeans) should learn "our ways".

It appeared in Boston that the indigenous English didn't mix with the East Europeans. Didn't use the East European shops. Which for indigenous Bostonian was sign these people didn't "integrate" .

I got the impression the type of British/ English values that they were supposed to integrate into were small c conservative.

Living in London I now have Polish friends. Use Polish shops sometimes. Learnt more about there history.

To be honest I know this twinning of Boston and Brixton is well meaning but the press release shows how watered down the result is.

Basically the average person in Brixton sees immigration and national identity in polar opposite way they are seen by majority in Boston. It's no good going to Boston and meeting the minority who don't have a problem with immigration.

As someone who comes from a smallish town ,to be frank , the last thing I want to do is go back to discuss multiculturalism with them.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 12, 2017)

editor said:


> So, inevitably, the Domino Club (aka Brixton Sports & Social Club) is having a licence review.
> 
> View attachment 117665
> 
> ...



Reading the Police report and it looks to me that the Police have done this reluctantly.

There is a long list of incidents in the report. Incidents reported to the Police by people subject to violence. Also times when the mge called Police when threatened with violence themselves for asking certain individuals or groups to leave premises.

It all adds up to situation where the management have over last year or so lost control of the premises to local gang members.

The incidents reported to police include use of gun to threaten someone.

The other thing police point out is that this is licensed as a community venue. A social club with members and soup kitchen. But in practice it's now operating like a night club. Without the controls regular night clubs have.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 13, 2017)

I can't recall which thread it was in but it turns out that I was largely right about the evictions in the yard behind Brady's (Wahaca). 

TfL let the yard to the tenant (a Westminster councillor, I've been told) on the understanding that it was to be used for parking. He then sub let it to various traders, not only in breach of the agreement but seriously compromising fire safety (the huge column is a vent for the underground and emergency access is required to the yard at all times). TfL then evicted him for breach of the lease.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2017)

A selection of stuff on this weekend in and around Brixton this weekend Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this weekend, Fri 13th – Sun 15th Oct 2017


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2017)

This is a nice comment in response to this post on Buzz: Brixton 15 years ago: Brian Paddick, Brockwell Park, Jacaranda Gardens and a trashed car, March 2002



> I regularly delivered wine to the Jacaranda Garden in the mid-eighties. I used to make them my final drop as they always offered me a delicious homemade meal. They cared about their wine, and about their delivery drivers. Sad to hear it’s no longer.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2017)

Hope & Anchor (formerly Grand Union) reopens next week







It’s back! The Hope & Anchor on Acre Lane, Brixton reopens on 19th Oct


----------



## teuchter (Oct 13, 2017)

Rushy said:


> I can't recall which thread it was in but it turns out that I was largely right about the evictions in the yard behind Brady's (Wahaca).
> 
> TfL let the yard to the tenant (a Westminster councillor, I've been told) on the understanding that it was to be used for parking. He then sub let it to various traders, not only in breach of the agreement but seriously compromising fire safety (the huge column is a vent for the underground and emergency access is required to the yard at all times). TfL then evicted him for breach of the lease.


It's the kind of story where some proper fact based reporting would identify the actual villian, who would appear to be that tenant.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2017)

Art in Brixton






Art Of The Machine Age – Modern British Abstraction at the Knight Webb Gallery, Brixton


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 15, 2017)

A heads up for anyone that's a bit short of money.  Or just simply fancies some cheap grub. 
Every Sunday when I go in to Boots they have reduced sandwiches.
Just got this little lot.  And fyi they still had a lot left.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 15, 2017)

I received a Lambeth Labour mailshot yesterday. In it, Candidate Emma Nye said, _"The one Green councillor in Lambeth is also completely out of touch. He doesn't turn up to Council meetings and opposes more council housing in the borough. What is the point of Lambeth Greens ?"_

Does anyone know whether these two accusations - concerning attendance and housing - are true ?


----------



## alex_ (Oct 15, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> I received a Lambeth Labour mailshot yesterday. In it, Candidate Emma Nye said, _"The one Green councillor in Lambeth is also completely out of touch. He doesn't turn up to Council meetings and opposes more council housing in the borough. What is the point of Lambeth Greens ?"_
> 
> Does anyone know whether these two accusations - concerning attendance and housing - are true ?



Attendance looks pretty good - Attendance at full council meetings - a Freedom of Information request to Lambeth Borough Council


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2017)

Witnessed a fucking horrific assault on Effra Road late last night - two cunts attacking a guy with their belts while he lay on the ground. He was covered in blood. I called the cops as the assault began but it was hard to work out what going on at first as there was another two guys involved. Fuck, those belts can do some damage. 

I hope the CCTV picks up the assailants.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 15, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> I received a Lambeth Labour mailshot yesterday. In it, Candidate Emma Nye said, _"The one Green councillor in Lambeth is also completely out of touch. He doesn't turn up to Council meetings and opposes more council housing in the borough. What is the point of Lambeth Greens ?"_
> 
> Does anyone know whether these two accusations - concerning attendance and housing - are true ?



Neither are true.

Ainslie attends more meetings than some of his right-Labour peers, and the canard about council housing is a partisan view by Nye or whoever wrote her script, about Ainslie's opposition to Lambeth's desire to demolish 6 estates across the borough to make way for "mixed" developments which will see a *minimal* rise in housing *for council-level rent**.  If you're prepared to wade through the projected "social housing" gains for each of the six estates under "regeneration", you're talking about perhaps 200 homes over 10 years.  Not a big contribution toward their political boast of building 1000 new homes for council level rent by 2019.  So far, I believe that they've managed 7 (Akerman Rd).


*An important distinction.  Lambeth Labour councillors use the term "council houses/homes" and "homes for council-level rent" interchangeably, but the former means a home with a secure council tenancy, whereas the latter means a home with a standard assured tenancy, with few to none of the rights of a secure tenancy, just with the rent pinned (for an undisclosed and un-discussed period) at the level of a similar securely-tenanted property.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2017)

This Weds: Get your bike ready for the winter with free Dr Bike check-up in Windrush Square, Brixton, Weds 18th Oct


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2017)

A friend posted this on FB. Thought others might like to ask the same questions if doorstepped by Labour types: 



> I just had some Labour party canvassing types on my doorstep. Here are some questions they didn't seem willing to answer:
> 
> 1) Why are you handing out leaflets talking about housing when you are socially cleansing this borough. Cressingham Gardens being a prime example?
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2017)

Lost cat


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2017)

Any of the rentiers on urban going to this?

Lambeth Landlords Forum - October 2017 | Lambeth Council


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2017)

There’s a fucking mental yellowish tint to the  sky and the natural light right now


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 16, 2017)

T & P said:


> There’s a fucking mental yellowish tint to the  sky and the natural light right now


Really freaky!!


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2017)

T & P said:


> There’s a fucking mental yellowish tint to the  sky and the natural light right now








It's the end!

What the heck? The Brixton sky has gone all dark and tobacco-coloured!


----------



## lefteri (Oct 16, 2017)

Smoke from Portuguese and Spanish fires and/or sand blowing up from Sahara by hurricanes apparently


----------



## lefteri (Oct 16, 2017)

editor said:


> It's the end!
> 
> What the heck? The Brixton sky has gone all dark and tobacco-coloured!



Looks very blade runner 2049


----------



## CH1 (Oct 16, 2017)

T & P said:


> There’s a fucking mental yellowish tint to the  sky and the natural light right now


I'll get the "Four Horses of the Apocalypse" JW leaflet and check what to do!


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2017)

Ferndale Road Post Office is particularly bad right now. The queue stretches into the street thanks to the now downsided office and there's a woman screaming her head off at the staff.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 16, 2017)

Bad, but not unique to SW9. The one on Gt Portland St W1 has queues into the street all day, every day... because in the centre of the nation's economic centre there is no other PO nearby and the PO won't invest any money in anything.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Bad, but not unique to SW9. The one on Gt Portland St W1 has queues into the street all day, every day... because in the centre of the nation's economic centre there is no other PO nearby and the PO won't invest any money in anything.


Brixton was hit hard by sub Post Office closures, and the Ferndale one was substantially downsized after being hoofed out to make way Squire & Partners showstopping HQ. I feel sorry for old folks who have to walk further and queue longer because of these closures.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2017)

Dancers wanted!







Brixton Tatterjacks Morris Dancers are looking for more recruits. ‘More fun than going to the gym,’ they say


----------



## CH1 (Oct 18, 2017)

I thought I would put in a seasonal anniversary plug for the Society for Co-operation in Russian and Soviet Studies (SCRSS) of 320 Brixton Road.

They have brought out a range of mugs to celebrate the Russian Revolution. So if you are tired of Andrew Neil banging on about the Daily Politics mug, try something more "edgy": 



SCRSS is a sort of library archive resource,
*Opening Hours*

Monday - Friday
				10.00-13.00 and 14.00-18.00 (office closed between 13.00-14.00)


*Please note: with the exception of our scheduled events,				 visitors to the SCRSS centre must make a prior appointment.*[0207 274 2282 ruslibrary@scrss.org.uk]


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2017)

editor said:


> It's not a big story but sometimes their crap completely blocks the pavement.
> 
> Rum Kitchen Brixton – clean up your bloody mess on Coldharbour Lane!


The rubbish is still being dumped in the street. I passed by around 5.30pm tonight, just in time to watch one of their chefs come out of the Rum Kitchen and lob a big box on the existing big pile of rubbish in the street.

They really don't give a fuck, do they?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 18, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I thought I would put in a seasonal anniversary plug for the Society for Co-operation in Russian and Soviet Studies (SCRSS) of 320 Brixton Road.
> 
> They have brought out a range of mugs to celebrate the Russian Revolution. So if you are tired of Andrew Neil banging on about the Daily Politics mug, try something more "edgy":
> View attachment 118107
> ...



Thanks a lot for this. I never knew about them.

SCRSS - Society for Co-operation in Russian and Soviet Studies

Now know what to get for my Brother's Corbyn supporting daughter this weekend.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2017)

Well, this is nice.



> The ex-Lambeth Council Cabinet member for Regeneration, Business and Culture has become a Director for a planning consultancy. Labour’s Cllr Jack Hopkins was registered this week as a Director of Good Planning Ltd on the Companies House website.
> 
> Cllr Hopkins left his Cabinet post in April of this year. His portfolio included Pop Brixton, the Network Rail Brixton Arches regeneration and the Somerleyton Road project. Cllr Hopkins still represents his Oval ward.
> 
> ...



Ex-Lambeth Council Cabinet member for regeneration sets up specialist planning consultancy


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2017)

Loads of Lambeth news today - Lambeth Council agrees to appoint Interim Chief Executive who resigned from Barnet Council after election fiasco


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2017)

The battle continues: Lambeth Council urged not to make residents ‘intentionally homeless’ at Full Council meeting


----------



## Tolpuddle (Oct 19, 2017)

editor said:


> Well, this is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-Lambeth Council Cabinet member for regeneration sets up specialist planning consultancy


Cap'n Jack (as he is known to council officers) is also chief executive of the Night Time Industry Association, championing the night time economy. Odd for a man who was very keen on trying to reduce the hours of the Artesian Well on the Wandsworth Road.

Hope he can find time for a little bit of council work.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2017)

Tolpuddle said:


> Cap'n Jack (as he is known to council officers) is also chief executive of the Night Time Industry Association, championing the night time economy. Odd for a man who was very keen on trying to reduce the hours of the Artesian Well on the Wandsworth Road.
> 
> Hope he can find time for a little bit of council work.


He has another, rather less pleasant, nickname which I'd best not repeat here.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice one Tim!

Venue Spotlight: The Windmill, Brixton


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2017)

There's something very odd about the website that's linked to in the buzz article about "Good Planning Ltd".

Either it's not supposed to be publicly visible yet or someone's set it up as a spoof.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 19, 2017)

teuchter said:


> There's something very odd about the website that's linked to in the buzz article about "Good Planning Ltd".
> 
> Either it's not supposed to be publicly visible yet or someone's set it up as a spoof.


It's got a great FAQ: FAQ


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> It's got a great FAQ: FAQ


Now there's a FAQ we can all agree on.

Edit: I guess the site is a work in progress as the domain was only registered last week.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 20, 2017)

editor said:


> Edit: I guess the site is a work in progress as the domain was only registered last week.


There's a lock on the site now - asks for a password.

As per the Buzz picture of the site - that looked at bit like a schoolboy jape to me.

Doesn't do much for the credibility of the company. Presumably Freddie the Cat didn't have a conflict of interest?


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2017)

Lambeth sure do know how to use the kind of language that encourages community engagement right across the board...


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 20, 2017)

editor said:


> Lambeth sure do know how to use the kind of language that encourages community engagement right across the board...




It's however important review. The Local Plan guides development across Lambeth. It's what planners and developers have to refer to in order to justify individual developments.

Link here to general info on this review.
Lambeth Local Plan Review 2017 | Lambeth Council
I


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 21, 2017)

Just watched Cla'am, "a surreal comedy about a local man who becomes convinced that a vast conspiracy is behind the impossibly rapid gentrification in his London area. But is it all in his head, or is the truth even darker than he imagines?".
Bits filmed around Brixton if you're interested like. Clearly see Barrier Block towards the end.

Cla'am - BBC


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 21, 2017)

noticed the christmas decorations appearing in the last couple of days - insert curmudgeon quote here - why Lord why?


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2017)

Browsing Google Maps, I just noticed this bit of art on the roof of the adventure playground building in Loughborough Park


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 23, 2017)

Lambeth Healthy Routes consultation: (in an inaccessible map format)

Blurb: What are the key routes for walking and cycling in Lambeth? 
And Map: What are the key routes for walking and cycling in Lambeth?


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Lambeth Healthy Routes consultation: (in an inaccessible map format)
> 
> Blurb: What are the key routes for walking and cycling in Lambeth?
> And Map: What are the key routes for walking and cycling in Lambeth?


I like this idea. Bit mad that Brixton Road is shown as a route though.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 23, 2017)

Isn't that why it's there? From the comments:

"The main route through Brixton is currently a nightmare and extremely dangerous to vulnerable road users. I'm a very confident London cyclist, but this is one of the few areas I avoid. Currently 4-5 lanes of traffic with no cycling provision. The huge number of bus routes here mean buses aggressively pull in and out of the stops in order to avoid getting stuck with little to no regard for those around them. Due to limited options for crossing the railway line the only, relatively, safe routes are large diversions. In my opinion the top of Brixton Hill should be made one way to traffic and one of the 5 lanes on Brixton Road should be converted into a segregated 2 way cycle track"


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Isn't that why it's there? From the comments:
> 
> "The main route through Brixton is currently a nightmare and extremely dangerous to vulnerable road users. I'm a very confident London cyclist, but this is one of the few areas I avoid. Currently 4-5 lanes of traffic with no cycling provision. The huge number of bus routes here mean buses aggressively pull in and out of the stops in order to avoid getting stuck with little to no regard for those around them. Due to limited options for crossing the railway line the only, relatively, safe routes are large diversions. In my opinion the top of Brixton Hill should be made one way to traffic and one of the 5 lanes on Brixton Road should be converted into a segregated 2 way cycle track"


Much as I'd love those comments to spur the changes into action, I can't see any likelihood of Brixton Road losing any of its traffic lanes at the moment. It's already horrendously busy.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2017)

Leigh Vaughan's funeral is tomorrow at 10am in south London. PM me if you want to come along and pay your respects to a bloody lovely bloke.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 23, 2017)

editor said:


> Leigh Vaughan's funeral is tomorrow at 10am in south London. PM me if you want to come along and pay your respects to a bloody lovely bloke.



I can't make it unfortunately but please pass on my condolences to his family x


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes sadly that would just increase the already terrible pollution....


----------



## teuchter (Oct 23, 2017)

Traffic simply fills the available road space. More space for cars = more pollution. Less space for cars = less pollution. The idea that reducing road space for vehicles means more pollution is fallacious.

If people find it becomes too slow to drive, using Brixton Hill, where it was previously ok - then good. They will switch to other modes.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 23, 2017)

Try looking at it from the other direction: we could bulldoze rush common and make some extra lanes for traffic. That would solve the congestion, right? No, of course it wouldn't. The widened road would quickly fill up with even more traffic.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 23, 2017)

.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 23, 2017)

[Maharani's quote deleted as requested]

I've had similar experience with the bouncers there in the past.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 23, 2017)

Really not a nice way to behave.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Went to 414 last night for the amazing Sunday soul band. Loved it. Really nice crew and the punters were really nice too. I had a hoodie on and was dancing, minding my own business and the bouncer told me to take it down but I asked why, he didn’t answer me...I asked again then he man handled me and shoved me outside. Baring in mind I’m 5’2 and quite petite the force he used was excessive to say the least. The lead singer of the band managed to calm the bouncer and get me back in but after that I’d lost my verve so left pretty soon. I was really scared and all I was told was there’s a no hoody rule. Ffs. What decade do we live in? I would have had the best night as the music and crowd were wicked but that incident shook me up somewhat.


Really sorry to hear that. It's worth having a word with the management or I can pass on a message if you like? I've always found the bouncers there super friendly....


----------



## Crispy (Oct 23, 2017)

There's a current TfL proposal to widen Brixton Hill a bit, so that the bus lanes are a decent width

Proposed changes on Brixton Hill and St Matthew's Road              - Transport for London             - Citizen Space


----------



## Maharani (Oct 23, 2017)

editor said:


> Really sorry to hear that. It's worth having a word with the management or I can pass on a message if you like? I've always found the bouncers there super friendly....


I met Tony the owner. He saw it all happening. I’m not sure what I want atm. Thanks though.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 23, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Went to 414 last night for the amazing Sunday soul band. Loved it. Really nice crew and the punters were really nice too. I had a hoodie on and was dancing, minding my own business and the bouncer told me to take it down but I asked why, he didn’t answer me...I asked again then he man handled me and shoved me outside. Baring in mind I’m 5’2 and quite petite the force he used was excessive to say the least. The lead singer of the band managed to calm the bouncer and get me back in but after that I’d lost my verve so left pretty soon. I was really scared and all I was told was there’s a no hoody rule. Ffs. What decade do we live in? I would have had the best night as the music and crowd were wicked but that incident shook me up somewhat.


It enrages me when I hear this kind of thing. I hope you're ok. Fucking meathead bully wanker.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 23, 2017)

teuchter said:


> If people find it becomes too slow to drive, using Brixton Hill, where it was previously ok - then good. They will switch to other modes.



Well I don't think I'm going to be getting on the 133 with my tools, ladders, drills and cable any time soon....


----------



## teuchter (Oct 23, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> Well I don't think I'm going to be getting on the 133 with my tools, ladders, drills and cable any time soon....


Yup, some people need to drive, and they wouldn't be the ones that switch mode. The ones that switch mode would be the ones who are making trips by car that really aren't necessary. The system may balance out at a slightly lower average speed, and yes that might mean that it will take you a bit longer to get to jobs. However the same would apply to your competitors. The price of reducing road capacity for motor vehicles might be that you have to spend slightly longer in traffic, and maybe that your customers have to pay slightly more. However the reward for all of us would be reduced air and noise pollution and a safer environment for pedestrians and cyclists.
In reality, changes like that might have other effects - for example, the fact that you (and your competitors) have to add a bit more to prices for customers further away from you might mean that you'd tend to get a higher proportion of jobs nearer to base. That could even mean that in the long run you spend less time driving and more time doing the work. The general point is that reducing road capacity for certain types of vehicles incentives people and companies to reduce the amount of time and money spent driving around the place. While there might be a point at which capacity for private vehicles would be reduced so much that it starts to make life unreasonably difficult or expensive, I don't think we're anywhere near that yet. The fact for example that it costs, literally, pennies, extra to have parcels collected or delivered to my door rather than from a depot or collection office tells me that there's plenty of slack in the system. Additionally, when I look at the traffic in the area generally, it's not predominantly trade vehicles. There are lots of private cars with one or two people in them. There are lots of journeys being made by car - which could be made by other means - because it's basically pretty easy to do so. Collectively all those journeys add up.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 23, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> Well I don't think I'm going to be getting on the 133 with my tools, ladders, drills and cable any time soon....


But you might be able to on quite a few jobs. I was using a lekky last year who usually cycled in with his drill and a limited tool box.  

I lost my licence last year and found that with careful planning I can manage lots for which I used to find the van indispensable. Mind you, I was almost thrown off the 196 with my chainsaw and a jerry can. 

Obviously for some jobs not having a vehicle is a right ball ache.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 23, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> It enrages me when I hear this kind of thing. I hope you're ok. Fucking meathead bully wanker.


I was lucky I was with a good friend and the band were cool as fuck. I won’t let it stop me from going back. I’ll just wear a hat next time


----------



## laughalot (Oct 23, 2017)

….may I ask…

Why would you wear a hoodie in a night club?

Why challenge security when asked to remove it?

Why do you think hoodies are not allowed?

Why refuse to go to the door when asked by security?

Why put up a resistance with security to go to the door?

Why after speaking with Tony you told him you would not go on social media, but you have?

Why do you want to harm the 414, is there an alternative motive?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 23, 2017)

Bouncers are mostly touchy bastards who don't like to ask/tell you twice. 

I've had fall outs with the guys at Market House when I've DJd there. 

In the main they are just doing their job, but there's doing it and doing it well.

A good bouncer is there to look after people and club policies. A shit one gets hung up on the rules and just sees people as trouble.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 23, 2017)

laughalot said:


> is there an alternative motive?



I doubt it


----------



## Maharani (Oct 23, 2017)

,


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 23, 2017)

Why not wear a hoodie in a nightclub.....?


----------



## laughalot (Oct 23, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Why not wear a hoodie in a nightclub.....?



……in the 32 years of experience on the Lane we at 414 believes it give a sense of unease to other customers. Please a nightclub full of hoodies in our experience is not conducive to an open and relaxed atmosphere. It is our belief this is what needs to be achieved when running a nightclub so a ‘No Hoodie’ rule is simply a rule for all attending the 414.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 23, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Bouncers are mostly touchy bastards who don't like to ask/tell you twice.



*

Here is security, Marks and Spencer Covent Garden style.*​


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 23, 2017)

laughalot said:


> ….may I ask…
> 
> Why would you wear a hoodie in a night club?
> 
> ...


All that matters is a much physically bigger man manhandled a smaller lady to the door of a club. What I see above is excuses for this behaviour.

There may have been fault on the posters side. But was the bouncer physically attacked first? I think not. The only appropriate response from 414 is "we are so fucking sorry, this will never happen again, the bouncer will never work here again, do you want to press charges because if so we are here to help".


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 23, 2017)

laughalot said:


> ……in the 32 years of experience on the Lane we at 414 believes it give a sense of unease to other customers. Please a nightclub full of hoodies in our experience is not conducive to an open and relaxed atmosphere. It is our belief this is what needs to be achieved when running a nightclub so a ‘No Hoodie’ rule is simply a rule for all attending the 414.



Feb 2017, club 414 - man with hoodie. People don't look uneasy. They don't look closed down and not relaxed.







So is it having the hoodie up that's the against the rules?

December 2016 - Club 414 - I count at least 3 hoodies in the pic....this no hoodie things isn't very well managed is it?






Maybe it's just girls in Hoodies that grabs the attention of the bouncers....

414 advertising below....3 men in hoodies....from your own website...






Maybe I'm missing something....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 23, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> *
> 
> Here is security, Marks and Spencer Covent Garden style.*​




That isn't good......


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 23, 2017)

Bouncers who lurk about on a dance floor fucking up people's vibe is 'not conducive to an open and relaxed atmosphere' in my opinion....


----------



## laughalot (Oct 23, 2017)

…Please….first let me clear a point up…the person in question was not ‘man handled’ they were escorted to the door of the club as the refusal to remove the hood from their head. The said person was the one who was putting up the resistance to the request of the security personal. Once at the door where a conversation was then audible and explanations were given from both sides (as well as others asking for consideration) all were happy to let the incident subside and re-admission was granted.

As for all the photos posted you are allowed to wear hooded tops by all means but to wear the hoods up while in the club is not allowed, this was what the situation was all about and just to clarify hats are permitted.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 23, 2017)

Can I wear a snood?


----------



## laughalot (Oct 23, 2017)

....giggle..... by all means you are welcome to keep it round your neck while in the club...as it is free entrance on a Sunday it makes it cheaper than a sauna


----------



## Maharani (Oct 24, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Why not wear a hoodie in a nightclub.....?


Quite.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 24, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Quite.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2017)

If anyone is already thinking of Christmas shopping. 

SoLo Craft Fair returns to Brixton’s Prince of Wales for your early festive shopping, 19th Nov


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2017)

Some Brixton night shots: 
















In photos: Brixton at night – Windrush Square, Electric Avenue, Station Road and more, Autumn 2017


----------



## Maharani (Oct 24, 2017)

Out of respect for the owner of the 414 I am removing my post.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 24, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I've had similar experience with the bouncers there in the past.


could you please edit to remove my quote. Thank you.


----------



## T & P (Oct 24, 2017)

I see Christmas lights are already attached to lampposts on Acre Lane. I saw them during the day so they were obviously off, but I hope that they have not turned them on yet?


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2017)

T & P said:


> I see Christmas lights are already attached to lampposts on Acre Lane. I saw them during the day so they were obviously off, but I hope that they have not turned them on yet?


They're all over Brixton, but thankfully not turned on yet.

In fact, I'm awaiting my invite to turn them on in a big lavish ceremony. I'm sure my invite must have been lost in the post.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 24, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Out of respect for the owner of the 414 I am removing my post.


"Out of respect for the owner" - what does that mean?

If what you posted was an inaccurate account of what happened then you should say so. If it wasn't, then they shouldn't really get away with getting you to shut up. All they need to post here is something like "sorry, we'll do what we can to prevent something like this happening again". The reason I think your account might not have been inaccurate is that, as I said, something similar happened to me a while back, although with somewhat more agression employed by the bouncer. When I mentioned it on here I was accused of lying.
To be clear, in general I'm supportive of the 414, have had many good nights in there, and want them to stay in Brixton. I know they have a threat of eviction hanging over them but that shouldn't mean they get away with stuff that other businesses would be taken to task about. They are after all a business.

I'll delete your quote as you request though.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2017)

Three years on and Lambeth haven't managed to articulate any kind of 'challenge' to Buzz...


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 24, 2017)

I got this through the Loughborough Junction Planning forum. It's applicable to rest of Lambeth.

https://lambethhealthyroutes.commonplace.is/about

It's draft plan for making it easier to walk or cycle. Improving the road structure to favour cycling and walking. It's now in public consultation stage.

I had a look at the map with draft routes. I'm not clear how this is going to work. To comment you have to sign in. In Loughborough Junction the routes look ok. But looks to me that some of the traffic measures abandoned after failed road closure will need to be reviewed. Padfield road for example.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 24, 2017)

teuchter said:


> "Out of respect for the owner" - what does that mean?
> 
> If what you posted was an inaccurate account of what happened then you should say so. If it wasn't, then they shouldn't really get away with getting you to shut up. All they need to post here is something like "sorry, we'll do what we can to prevent something like this happening again". The reason I think your account might not have been inaccurate is that, as I said, something similar happened to me a while back, although with somewhat more agression employed by the bouncer. When I mentioned it on here I was accused of lying.
> To be clear, in general I'm supportive of the 414, have had many good nights in there, and want them to stay in Brixton. I know they have a threat of eviction hanging over them but that shouldn't mean they get away with stuff that other businesses would be taken to task about. They are after all a business.
> ...


No, they PM’d me so ask that before making such comments. I’m definitely not a shit stirrer or a liar and wouldn’t dare make something like that up. I do have respect for an owner of a old brixton establishment. We all would like to move on now. 

They pm’d me, invited me in for a drink and a chat to clear the air. I was coming on here to say just that. 

Thanks for removing the quote.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 24, 2017)

editor said:


> Three years on and Lambeth haven't managed to articulate any kind of 'challenge' to Buzz...




Of course, what Cllrs Mary and Marcia actually meant was "closing down legitimate criticism before it escalates".


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2017)

Maharani said:


> No, they PM’d me so ask that before making such comments. I’m definitely not a shit stirrer or a liar and wouldn’t dare make something like that up. I do have respect for an owner of a old brixton establishment. We all would like to move on now.
> 
> They pm’d me, invited me in for a drink and a chat to clear the air. I was coming on here to say just that.
> 
> Thanks for removing the quote.


Good for you, and good for them for making efforts to clear the matter up.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2017)

Maharani said:


> No, they PM’d me so ask that before making such comments. I’m definitely not a shit stirrer or a liar and wouldn’t dare make something like that up. I do have respect for an owner of a old brixton establishment. We all would like to move on now.
> 
> They pm’d me, invited me in for a drink and a chat to clear the air. I was coming on here to say just that.
> 
> Thanks for removing the quote.


If your account was accurate, then the version of events that laughalot (who seems to represent 414) posted was not honest. That's what bugs me - why can't they just say sorry on here? Effectively their public response was to blame you. Offering you a drink doesn't demonstrate any intention to change the way they employ their bouncers.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 25, 2017)

teuchter said:


> If your account was accurate, then the version of events that laughalot (who seems to represent 414) posted was not honest. That's what bugs me - why can't they just say sorry on here? Effectively their public response was to blame you. Offering you a drink doesn't demonstrate any intention to change the way they employ their bouncers.



Perhaps it's best to complain to the venue first. If that's not successful then take it to a public platform?


----------



## Angellic (Oct 25, 2017)

teuchter said:


> If your account was accurate, then the version of events that laughalot (who seems to represent 414) posted was not honest. That's what bugs me - why can't they just say sorry on here? Effectively their public response was to blame you. Offering you a drink doesn't demonstrate any intention to change the way they employ their bouncers.



And isn't it about the way staff behave, as well as policies, rather than employment procedures?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 25, 2017)

teuchter said:


> If your account was accurate, then the version of events that laughalot (who seems to represent 414) posted was not honest. That's what bugs me - why can't they just say sorry on here? Effectively their public response was to blame you. Offering you a drink doesn't demonstrate any intention to change the way they employ their bouncers.



What did you do to resolve things after your similar incident?

How did you go about encouraging them to change the way they employ their bouncers?

Genuine question btw


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What did you do to resolve things after your similar incident?
> 
> How did you go about encouraging them to change the way they employ their bouncers?
> 
> Genuine question btw


I spoke to someone I understood to be one of the managers/owners, on the night, in the street. It was a little while ago now but as far as I remember, I insisted on speaking to someone in charge immediately after what happened. I told them what had happened and that it wasn't on; that it wasn't what I expected in the 414 or in Brixton generally. As I've done here I told them that I'd enjoyed many good nights in there but that the incident had put me off. And I don't think I've been back in since. They seemed to be listening to what I was saying. The next day I considered taking things further but decided not to. What effect my complaints had I don't know but reading the comments here, it seems that maybe the same sort of thing is still happening. Of course I understand that these might be isolated incidents. Everyone makes bad judgements sometimes. In terms of what the business should do when these things happen, I think they should just say sorry instead of laying the blame on their customers.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2017)

Angellic said:


> And isn't it about the way staff behave, as well as policies, rather than employment procedures?


It's about the employer taking responsibility for things that arise as part of running their business. So it's all of the above.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 25, 2017)

From the DJ booth I have witnessed all sorts of things. Sometimes the customers really are to blame. They drink, they get excited, they think something in their head is a good idea and fun, and they proceed, and it's really just a fucking stupid thing which pisses people off.

I've also seen lots of bouncers misbehave,over extend their authority and not act with the measure they really should.

My last time at the 414 I found the bouncers intrusive and oppressive and felt they created a negative environment for people. I was sober, so picking up on it too much perhaps....others around seemed less bothered, but they were mostly wankered.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> From the DJ booth I have witnessed all sorts of things. Sometimes the customers really are to blame. They drink, they get excited, they think something in their head is a good idea and fun, and they proceed, and it's really just a fucking stupid thing which pisses people off.
> 
> I've also seen lots of bouncers misbehave,over extend their authority and not act with the measure they really should.
> 
> My last time at the 414 I found the bouncers intrusive and oppressive and felt they created a negative environment for people. I was sober, so picking up on it too much perhaps....others around seemed less bothered, but they were mostly wankered.



Yup, for sure the customers are sometimes to blame (although, let's not forget that these businesses basically make their money out of getting people drunk).

In my case (although I can think of times in the past when I have been doing stuff that might justify chucking me out) on the occasion at the 414 I can confidently say that I had no idea I was doing anything wrong, and was self-aware enough at the time to know if I was; certainly I hadn't been given any warning before being removed very aggressively. Even if there had been a good reason to chuck me out, there was certainly no need to do it in the way that they did.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> From the DJ booth I have witnessed all sorts of things. Sometimes the customers really are to blame. They drink, they get excited, they think something in their head is a good idea and fun, and they proceed, and it's really just a fucking stupid thing which pisses people off.
> 
> I've also seen lots of bouncers misbehave,over extend their authority and not act with the measure they really should.
> 
> My last time at the 414 I found the bouncers intrusive and oppressive and felt they created a negative environment for people. I was sober, so picking up on it too much perhaps....others around seemed less bothered, but they were mostly wankered.


In my experience, I've found the bouncers at the 414 to be some of the most tolerant and friendly in town (along with the Prince of Wales bouncers), but I dare say some can have an off day. I've seen people act like utter morons when I've been DJing (e.g.fucking idiots who jump up and spin mirrorballs until they fly off into the ground) and I guess if I was a bouncer I might get a bit wound up.

It seems what happened to Maharani  has been resolved to her satisfaction and that's good. If people actually want to support a local independent venue, that's the way to go about things rather than posting up unverifiable accusations/slurs in a public forum...


----------



## shygirl (Oct 26, 2017)

Can anyone confirm if this photo is set in Atlantic Road, just underneath the train station?


----------



## shygirl (Oct 26, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> *
> 
> Here is security, Marks and Spencer Covent Garden style.*​
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 26, 2017)

editor said:


> If people actually want to support a local independent venue, that's the way to go about things rather than posting up unverifiable accusations/slurs in a public forum...


Who has posted up unverifiable accusations/slurs?


----------



## alcopop (Oct 26, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Who has posted up unverifiable accusations/slurs?


I think he is referring to maharani?


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2017)

shygirl said:


> Can anyone confirm if this photo is set in Atlantic Road, just underneath the train station?


Looks like Covent Garden to me.


----------



## shygirl (Oct 26, 2017)

editor said:


> Looks like Covent Garden to me.



Ah, could well be.  I thought it was the corner of Popes/Atlantic Road.  Thanks Ed


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2017)

This was a nice free gig 












In photos: live jazz at the Agile Rabbit pizzeria and café-bar in Brixton Village


----------



## theboris (Oct 26, 2017)

smooooooooooth


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2017)

theboris said:


> smooooooooooth


For your second post in eight years, I admire your minimalism, sir.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2017)

Nu-Brixton in yo'face.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2017)

They didn't answer my question.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2017)

I like this: 







Art on the Underground unveils artwork by late artist David McDiarmid at Brixton Underground station


----------



## Twattor (Oct 26, 2017)

editor said:


> They didn't answer my question.



Doesn't need to have. Limited roof space available means only 9 units so below the 10 unit threshold that triggers affordable.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2017)

Twattor said:


> Doesn't need to have. Limited roof space available means only 9 units so below the 10 unit threshold that triggers affordable.


That's handy. Quite why they thought I'd be interested in yet more LUXURY is anyone's guess, mind.


----------



## Twattor (Oct 26, 2017)

editor said:


> That's handy. Quite why they thought I'd be interested in yet more LUXURY is anyone's guess, mind.


They are set up for private rented sector; look at the plans - all ensuite with no household bathroom. Landlords only need apply, sadly.

Are you thinking about expanding into the rentier market?


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2017)

Twattor said:


> They are set up for private rented sector; look at the plans - all ensuite with no household bathroom. Landlords only need apply, sadly.
> 
> Are you thinking about expanding into the rentier market?


I haven't the capital to start exploiting the housing market, not that I've any interest in being a fucking landlord. Almost all of the ones I've had dealings with in London have been scumbags, so it's not a gang I want to hang out with.


----------



## Twattor (Oct 26, 2017)

editor said:


> I haven't the capital to start exploiting the housing market, not that I've any interest in being a fucking landlord. Almost all of the ones I've had dealings with in London have been scumbags, so it's not a gang I want to hang out with.


Not staying on the mailing list then?


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2017)

Twattor said:


> Not staying on the mailing list then?


They tweeted me with their boastful yarns of upcoming luxury. I hope they'll keep it to themselves from now on unless they start building social housing (right after that pig flaps past my window).


----------



## Twattor (Oct 26, 2017)

editor said:


> They tweeted me with their boastful yarns of upcoming luxury. I hope they'll keep it to themselves from now on unless they start building social housing (right after that pig flaps past my window).


It turns out smiley face emojis don't cross from phone to xenforo, but pls take as read.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 27, 2017)

editor said:


> Nu-Brixton in yo'face.




It's actually £137.30. Afraid couldn't read all the review. Totally nauseating. It's like my partner says about London - there are two Londons One for the rich and one for the rest of us. Her observation from living here for a few years.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 27, 2017)

I do like Grace Dent though. Her R4 documentary The Untold is excellent.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> It's actually £137.30. Afraid couldn't read all the review. Totally nauseating. It's like my partner says about London - there are two Londons One for the rich and one for the rest of us. Her observation from living here for a few years.


Add in the expected tip and you're way over £140. It's a horribly smug review. Fuck her bullshit opinions about "reigniting her love affair with Brixton."



> Salon’s dinner menu is sweetly pretentious but lovable.


Oh fuck off.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2017)

editor said:


> That's handy. Quite why they thought I'd be interested in yet more LUXURY is anyone's guess, mind.


This seems to be about Sandhurst Court. I'm jumping in because there is some  background in the case of Sandhurst Court which MAY provide mitigation in the minds of some.

Sandhurst Court is managed by a company of which the shareholders are the residents of the block. I will post a list of shareholders at the bottom of this (from Companies House).

Apparently they had the bright idea of doing a roof extension to pay for maintenance works needs generally on the block, which being mid-1930s built must be in need of work. 

Having (to my surprise at least) obtained planning permission for the the roof extension work, this was started several years back but for some reason stalled.

It looks like they had to change contractors or something and it now seems they've got a cheap and nasty roof-top mansard like most cheap and nasty roof-top mansards in Brixton.

And a shouty property agent to promote the sale of it.

I sympathise in a way, because as the well-know Steven Speilberg comedy "The Money Pit" points out, just because a property is a period charmer it doesn't mean it won't cost you an arm and a leg - possibly ruinously -in maintenance once you've bought it


The purpose of the mansard flats on the roof of Sandhurst Court is to pay for the maintenance of the block as a whole - not to provide social housing.

The scheme is concocted for the benefit of the 45 leaseholders of Sandhurst Court, not some property magnate.

Think Cressingham Gardens upgrade - but with the tenants and leaseholders of Cressingham in control.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

CH1 said:


> This seems to be about Sandhurst Court. I'm jumping in because there is some  background in the case of Sandhurst Court which MAY provide mitigation in the minds of some.
> 
> Sandhurst Court is managed by a company of which the shareholders are the residents of the block. I will post a list of shareholders at the bottom of this (from Companies House).
> 
> ...



Let's see what these amazing new flats go on the market for.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

Stuff to do around Brixton this Halloweeeen Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this Halloween weekend, Fri 27th – Sun 29th Oct 2017


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

Oh, and this is tonight. Drop me a line if you want to get on the free guest list 







Beyoncé to Britpop: Brixton Buzz party at Market House – mail us now for free guest passes! Fri 27th October


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

Brixton Wholefoods has just had its rent hiked by £17,000 to £37,000 a year so may not be around much longer. Rates are expected to increase from next April to £7,000.

Fuck gentrification.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 27, 2017)

Big blog article here: Brixton boom is threat to shops


----------



## teuchter (Oct 27, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Big blog article here: Brixton boom is threat to shops


I'd have thought a wholefoods shop might do quite well out of a yuppie influx.


----------



## alcopop (Oct 27, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I'd have thought a wholefoods shop might do quite well out of a yuppie influx.


Yeah. They could always put their prices up. They're really cheap


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 27, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I'd have thought a wholefoods shop might do quite well out of a yuppie influx.



Article says that lots of their customers have moved to Forton Eath etc too.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

alcopop said:


> Yeah. They could always put their prices up. They're really cheap


I'm not sure the new demographic is that interested in such old school/untrendy shops, and given the vast increase in supermarket delivery trucks on the streets, I guess a lot of the nu-yups buy online as it suits their 'lifestyle' better.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 27, 2017)

Yuppies only eat out apparently


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 27, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I'd have thought a wholefoods shop might do quite well out of a yuppie influx.


it doesn't have the style factor that Wholefoods or Abel and Cole do, Tony has seen a downturn in trade since the influx over the last few years. I do feel that when (not if) they go that will be the last link with old skool Brixton broken


----------



## alcopop (Oct 27, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm not sure the new demographic is that interested in such old school/untrendy shops, and given the vast increase in supermarket delivery trucks on the streets, I guess a lot of the nu-yups buy online as it suits their 'lifestyle' better.


Is that based on evidence or is it just a 'hunch'?


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 27, 2017)

alcopop said:


> Is that based on evidence or is it just a 'hunch'?


the 'evidence' is Tony's knowledge of the demographics of his customers


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 27, 2017)

editor said:


> Brixton Wholefoods has just had its rent hiked by £17,000 to £37,000 a year so may not be around much longer. Rates are expected to increase from next April to £7,000.
> 
> Fuck gentrification.



oh no!!  That's really sad.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 27, 2017)

Seems Nuclear Dawn is being cleaned up.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 27, 2017)

Out side Iceland this afternoon there was a Rasta with a steel pan playing 'Somewhere over the rainbow' - felt it was just for me...


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 27, 2017)

He was getting annoyed by a bunch of christian song singing youth last night.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 27, 2017)

alcopop said:


> Yeah. They could always put their prices up. They're really cheap


They are cheap. 

Does anybody know how much does turnover % have to increase by in order to cover a rent increase of the 80%+ they’ve been hit with?  Is there a kind of rule of thumb?


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> He was getting annoyed by a bunch of christian song singing youth last night.


Yeah I saw that lot happy clappying themselves into a frenzy.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> They are cheap.
> 
> Does anybody know how much does turnover % have to increase by in order to cover a rent increase of the 80%+ they’ve been hit with?  Is there a kind of rule of thumb?


They are cheap, but most of their clientele aren't exactly that well off. If they push the prices up by a hefty margin, they'll lose a lot of their customers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> They are cheap.
> 
> Does anybody know how much does turnover % have to increase by in order to cover a rent increase of the 80%+ they’ve been hit with?  Is there a kind of rule of thumb?


17k -> 37k isn't 80%+, as any teenager could tell you it's an increase of 118%.

to use a technical term, profit would have to increase by a fuckload to cover that. an increase in your actual turnover would make no difference, it's the profit that allows you to pay for things.

turnover is the amount of money taken by a company and has no relationship per se with the amount of money the company actually makes.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 17k -> 37k isn't 80%+, as any teenager could tell you it's an increase of 118%.


And there's a big rates rise coming too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2017)

editor said:


> And there's a big rates rise coming too.


yeh, there's a heavy rain a-coming. and a lot of shops and pubs are going to get washed away.


----------



## nemoanonemo (Oct 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 17k -> 37k isn't 80%+, as any teenager could tell you it's an increase of 118%.
> 
> to use a technical term, profit would have to increase by a fuckload to cover that. an increase in your actual turnover would make no difference, it's the profit that allows you to pay for things.
> 
> turnover is the amount of money taken by a company and has no relationship per se with the amount of money the company actually makes.



It's a rise from 20k -> 37k, so  85%.

"Brixton Wholefoods, a fixture on Atlantic Road for nearly 40 years, has had its rent increased by £17,000 to £37,000 a year."


----------



## teuchter (Oct 27, 2017)

nemoanonemo said:


> It's a rise from 20k -> 37k, so  85%.
> 
> "Brixton Wholefoods, a fixture on Atlantic Road for nearly 40 years, has had its rent increased by £17,000 to £37,000 a year."


Indeed. As any teenager could tell you after reading the article properly.

And it's a bit silly to say that turnover and profit are unrelated. If the shop were to increase its profit without increasing prices, then upping its turnover would be one way that might be achieved.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

New booze for Brixton 








Breweries collaborate on new brew celebrating Brixton’s famous Nuclear Dawn landmark


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2017)

nemoanonemo said:


> It's a rise from 20k -> 37k, so  85%.
> 
> "Brixton Wholefoods, a fixture on Atlantic Road for nearly 40 years, has had its rent increased by £17,000 to £37,000 a year."


quite so  it helps to read the question, as my auld chemistry teacher used to say.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> 17k -> 37k isn't 80%+, as any teenager could tell you it's an increase of 118%.
> 
> to use a technical term, profit would have to increase by a fuckload to cover that. an increase in your actual turnover would make no difference, it's the profit that allows you to pay for things.
> 
> turnover is the amount of money taken by a company and has no relationship per se with the amount of money the company actually makes.


<edit> can't be arsed trying to have a discussion with people who are commercially brain dead


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 27, 2017)

editor said:


> They are cheap, but most of their clientele aren't exactly that well off. If they push the prices up by a hefty margin, they'll lose a lot of their customers.


.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> <edit> can't be arsed trying to have a discussion with people who are commercially brain dead.


Spoken like a true capitalist shit


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Spoken like a true capitalist shit


Well I wouldn't like to be depending on your advice if I was trying to save my business, given the calculation of a basic % increase has proved to be beyond your wit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Well I wouldn't like to be depending on your advice if I was trying to save my business, given the calculation of a basic % increase has proved to be beyond your wit.


And that equals being commercially brain dead, from the man who'd fuck his business through not understanding what turnover is.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> And that equals being commercially brain dead, from the man who'd fuck his business through not understanding what turnover is.


Enjoying your total stupidity


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> <edit> can't be arsed trying to have a discussion with people who are commercially brain dead


I guess not everyone can be such a massively successful businessman like you, eh? For a cash-raking _rentier_ like yourself it must be a real ordeal having to waste time with such non-entrepreneurial types.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Enjoying your total stupidity


Yeh. Well, if you're so clever why not tell me what you think turnover means.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 27, 2017)

Now, now, cut it out, chaps. 
Anyone can calculcate rent increase from 20 - 37K = landlord doesn't care if he loses you and puts you out of business. They reckon they can get in a new tenent at that rent.


----------



## wurlycurly (Oct 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. Well, if you're so clever why not tell me what you think turnover means.



Diced apple. Puff pastry. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 27, 2017)

editor said:


> I guess not everyone can be such a massively successful businessman like you, eh? For a cash-raking _rentier_ like yourself it must be a real ordeal having to waste time with such non-entrepreneurial types.


3 assumptions in your post are wrong. But actual facts aren't what you deal in, in my experience.

Anyway I hope if Brixton Wholefoods try to save their business they will go about getting good advice from people who really know how to help. The seemingly preferred methods from some posters on here such as badly written online articles, petitions, demonstrations and similar, while well meaning and sincere, are naive and won't keep them in business.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. Well, if you're so clever why not tell me what you think turnover means.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


>


A tacit admission I see


----------



## T & P (Oct 27, 2017)

Fucking petty argument is fucking petty. Give it a rest, everyone.


----------



## MoreYoga (Oct 27, 2017)

MoreYoga Tulse Hill- Yes we have a dedicated yoga studio opening next month right outside the station. 
We hope to see you guys down there. So one in Brixton and one in Tulse, among others

Check us out
TULSE HILL | MoreYoga


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2017)

T & P said:


> Fucking petty argument is fucking petty. Give it a rest, everyone.



You forgot to call them cunts.


----------



## T & P (Oct 28, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> You forgot to call them cunts.


After 15+ years you’d think i’d know the score wouldn’t you... i’ve let the posters here down, i’ve let the boards down, but above all i’ve let myself down.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 28, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Big blog article here: Brixton boom is threat to shops



I'm not in Brixton as much as I was. Remember Tony saying to me a while back future rent increase may endanger the shop. The nearby units have been let at high prices.

Like Nour Cash and Carry , which I use every week, it's old established business that serves a wide cross section of the community. It's also relatively affordable.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> 3 assumptions in your post are wrong. But actual facts aren't what you deal in, in my experience.
> 
> Anyway I hope if Brixton Wholefoods try to save their business they will go about getting good advice from people who really know how to help. The seemingly preferred methods from some posters on here such as badly written online articles, petitions, demonstrations and similar, while well meaning and sincere, are naive and won't keep them in business.


Then why don't you get off your fucking arse and do something instead of just scoring points on these boards and criticising the supposedly ineffective and 'naive' efforts of others? In fact, when have you done_ anything _to help Brixton workers/businesses recently?


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Anyway I hope if Brixton Wholefoods try to save their business they will go about getting good advice from people who really know how to help. The seemingly preferred methods from some posters on here such as badly written online articles, petitions, demonstrations and similar, while well meaning and sincere, are naive and won't keep them in business.


I have had experience in the past from 'people who really know how to help' who, to my mind, seem to know 'the price of everything and the value of nothing'. While their advice may make sense on a spreadsheet the one aspect they seem to miss is the human factor, it's not just a business it's who you are and how you define yourself. If, for example, Tony was to follow the advice (imaginary) and change the shop around, pay his staff minimum wage, stop having the herbs and spices and only sell products with better margins he might well make more money but it wouldn't be Brixton Wholefoods with Tony, it would just be another shop selling healthy options. As Tony has said in the past, if he knew what else to do, he would do it but he doesn't, and despite (or because) of his seemingly curmudgeonly persona he genuinely cares for his customers and Brixton in general and that is why he keeps the shop going, and I for one will continue to support him and his business.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 28, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> despite (or because) of his seemingly curmudgeonly persona he genuinely cares for his customers


No idea who it was but I vaguely recall a curmudgeonly persona putting me off the place on my first few visits after I moved to Brixton. It consequently fell of my radar and I don't think it has occurred to me to go in in 20 years since.


----------



## Winot (Oct 28, 2017)

We used to bulk-buy bread flour and oats from BW but since we moved further away and started working full time have used it less often.

I suspect it has faced the same problem as the Portuguese deli faced in that supermarkets now stock a greater range of products and people like to one-stop-shop.

Despite shopping there pretty much weekly for 10 years, I rarely got a smile (with the exception of one guy - Keith I think).

They once refused to sell me their last 6 bags of flour because if they did, there would be none left for anyone else.


----------



## alcopop (Oct 28, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Indeed. As any teenager could tell you after reading the article properly.
> 
> And it's a bit silly to say that turnover and profit are unrelated. If the shop were to increase its profit without increasing prices, then upping its turnover would be one way that might be achieved.


Exactly. Given that loads of restaurants have opened in the close vicinity one way to achieve a higher turnover would be to approach them and pitch yourself as a organic wholesaler of herbs and spices?

Which might be more productive than taking the traditional brixtonian route of whinging about rent rises


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 28, 2017)

Theses shops are under threat due to rent increases and "redevelopment"

Wholefood shop, the former Portuguese deli (now gone) and Nour Cash and Carry ( saved by naive people who started petition) are under threat for those reasons. Not because they lack business sense. All these business are or were going concerns.

It's landlords trying to cash in that are the problem number one. It's also gentrification. I can't see there can be any argument about that.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 28, 2017)

alcopop said:


> Exactly. Given that loads of restaurants have opened in the close vicinity one way to achieve a higher turnover would be to approach them and pitch yourself as a organic wholesaler of herbs and spices?
> 
> Which might be more productive than taking the traditional brixtonian route of whinging about rent rises



Someone's business is under threat due to massive rent hike and you say this. This is shit.

Tony works his bollocks off keeping the Wholefood shop going. I've seen him going in early and leaving late. 

It's totally unreasonable rent increase.


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 28, 2017)

alcopop said:


> Exactly. Given that loads of restaurants have opened in the close vicinity one way to achieve a higher turnover would be to approach them and pitch yourself as a organic wholesaler of herbs and spices?
> 
> Which might be more productive than taking the traditional brixtonian route of whinging about rent rises


except he's not a wholesaler he's a retailer. He also works seven days a week twelve hours a day. It is cheaper for the restaurants to get their herbs along with the rest of their orders if not in price then certainly in saving time in paperwork/accountant fees. As said by others this isn't about someone's ability to run a business or not, it is about the ability to make enough money to feed an increasing voracious landlord class and until something is done about that we will see an increasing movement towards bland any town shops, I would also like a unicorn for christmas


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2017)

alcopop said:


> Exactly. Given that loads of restaurants have opened in the close vicinity one way to achieve a higher turnover would be to approach them and pitch yourself as a organic wholesaler of herbs and spices?


Assuming that those restaurants don't already have their own deals with established suppliers elsewhere. Which they almost certainly do. Trying to break into the wholesale market after 40 years of running an entirely different business would be no easy feat. 

And why the hell shouldn't people be entitled to "whinge" about rent increases? I bet you would if your landlord hiked up your rent by a massive amount.


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 28, 2017)

Fucking hell. Just saw motorcycle accident opposite halfords. Motorcyclist dead. Bits of brain close by. I feel sick. 

Fuck me. Life is so fragile.

I can't unsee that shit from my mind.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2017)

Winot said:


> They once refused to sell me their last 6 bags of flour because if they did, there would be none left for anyone else.


And you're complaining about that?


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2017)

uk benzo said:


> Fucking hell. Just saw motorcycle accident opposite halfords. Motorcyclist dead. Bits of brain close by. I feel sick.
> 
> Fuck me. Life is so fragile.
> 
> I can't unsee that shit from my mind.


Shit. Sorry to hear that. Fuck.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2017)

On a happier note, there's four pairs of tickets up for grans for the Brockwell Park fireworks 

Win four pairs of premier viewing tickets for Brockwell Park firework display, Sat 4th November


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2017)

Got this comment on Buzz: 

Does anyone by any chance  know who Pomfret Road was named after?

Any ideas?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 28, 2017)

Great new addition to the Nuclear Dawn mural.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Great new addition to the Nuclear Dawn mural.View attachment 119021 View attachment 119022 View attachment 119023


Have you seen some wanker has tagged right across the front of Carlton Mansions?


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2017)

Here's the Rum Kitchen trash showcase from last night. They really have no respect for the area.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 28, 2017)

editor said:


> Have you seen some wanker has tagged right across the front of Carlton Mansions?


Not so sure about this. The Trump/ May addition to the mural I really like.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Great new addition to the Nuclear Dawn mural.View attachment 119021 View attachment 119022 View attachment 119023



Nah...not keen on that....would rather they restore the former image....


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 28, 2017)

Agreed.

It's looking in a terrible state


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Nah...not keen on that....would rather they restore the former image....


They will be doing that but it's a slow process.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 28, 2017)

editor said:


> On a happier note, there's four pairs of tickets up for grans for the Brockwell Park fireworks
> 
> Win four pairs of premier viewing tickets for Brockwell Park firework display, Sat 4th November



Up for GRANS, you say?

You sir, are a filthy pervert!!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2017)

editor said:


> They will be doing that but it's a slow process.



I mean I'd rather the old world leaders back....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2017)

On the mural.....not in real life....

That would be fucked


----------



## CH1 (Oct 28, 2017)

editor said:


> Got this comment on Buzz:
> 
> Does anyone by any chance know who Pomfret Road was named after?
> 
> Any ideas?


Don't actually know, but there was a Rev John Pomfret (1667-1702) who was better know as a poet, published by Samuel Johnson.
His most famous poem, "The Choice" on the virtues of a batchelor life is incredibly long, but begins:

Wedlock, oh! Curs'd uncomfortable State,
Cause of my Woes, and Object of my hate.
How bless'd was I? Ah, once how happy me?
When I from those uneasie Bonds were free;
How calm my Joys? How peaceful was my Breast,
Till with thy fatal Cares too soon opprest,
The World seem'd Paradice, so bless'd the Soil
Wherein I liv'd, that Business was no Toil;
Life was a Comfort, which produc'd each day
New Joys, that still preserv'd me from decay,
Thus Heav'n first launch'd me into pacifick Seas,
Where free from Storms I mov'd with gentle Breeze;
My Sails proportion'd, and my Vessell tite, }
Coasting in Pleasures-Bay I steer'd aright, }
Pallac'd with true Content, and fraighted with delight }

I wonder whether the road was named for this gentleman, in view of the fashion for Ruskin Park, Poets Corner (so-called after Shakespeare, Milton, Chaucer, Spenser).

An alternative literary source could be Shakespeare's Richard III, (and Richard II) where Pomfret is used as a corruption of Pontefract (in Yorkshire)

Pomfret, Pomfret! O thou bloody prison,
Fatal and ominous to noble peers!
Within the guilty closure of thy walls
Richard the second here was hack'd to death;
And, for more slander to thy dismal seat,
We give thee up our guiltless blood to drink


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 28, 2017)

uk benzo - hope you're okay, horrible to witness - hope you've got some good company with you this evening x


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 28, 2017)

uk benzo said:


> Fucking hell. Just saw motorcycle accident opposite halfords. Motorcyclist dead. Bits of brain close by. I feel sick.
> 
> Fuck me. Life is so fragile.
> 
> I can't unsee that shit from my mind.


Gone in a second. 
What Dietcokegirl said.


----------



## alcopop (Oct 28, 2017)

editor said:


> Assuming that those restaurants don't already have their own deals with established suppliers elsewhere. Which they almost certainly do. Trying to break into the wholesale market after 40 years of running an entirely different business would be no easy feat.
> 
> And why the hell shouldn't people be entitled to "whinge" about rent increases? I bet you would if your landlord hiked up your rent by a massive amount.


He runs a business. His landlords also run a business. 

My point was that whinging doesn't actually help you. Doing something to increase turnover and profitability would help him.

He could clean his window for a start - it's filthy.

Personally I like the shop.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 28, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> except he's not a wholesaler he's a retailer. He also works seven days a week twelve hours a day. It is cheaper for the restaurants to get their herbs along with the rest of their orders if not in price then certainly in saving time in paperwork/accountant fees. As said by others this isn't about someone's ability to run a business or not, it is about the ability to make enough money to feed an increasing voracious landlord class and until something is done about that we will see an increasing movement towards bland any town shops, I would also like a unicorn for christmas



It makes me angry that posters like you and me have to argue about the obvious here now. Back when I first joined Urban this would not have happened.

I'm in LJ now but made my weekly visit to Brixton today to shop and chat with people in the street I bumped into.

As article about the Wholefoods shop was in Brixton Blog paper several people were going on at me about "voracious landlords" and gentrification of  Brixton. I'm hardly out of the mainstream on how the the average Brixtonian views this. I find some of the comments here appalling.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 28, 2017)

alcopop said:


> He runs a business. His landlords also run a business.
> 
> My point was that whinging doesn't actually help you. Doing something to increase turnover and profitability would help him.
> 
> ...



What the fuck does that mean? " His landlords run a business"

Where do I start? Your either clueless or an idiot.

The guy has worked all these years. When Brixton wasn't always popular. Keeping this corner of Atlantic road alive. When it was not first choice to have a shop. And you just say the landlords running a business. 

I'm glad I went to Brixton and got views on this from Brixtonians today . Offline.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 28, 2017)

This post does not link in any way to anything above.

I was doing my "catching up" on old issues of the Evening Standard today when I noticed there is a chain which has (so far) passed us by. Battersea has one - Canary Wharf has two! I guess my interest was occasioned by the current prurience in the media. No other excuse.


----------



## ricbake (Oct 29, 2017)

uk benzo said:


> Fucking hell. Just saw motorcycle accident opposite halfords. Motorcyclist dead. Bits of brain close by. I feel sick.
> 
> Fuck me. Life is so fragile.
> 
> I can't unsee that shit from my mind.





editor said:


> And there's a big rates rise coming too.



Some relief
Love Lambeth


----------



## Winot (Oct 29, 2017)

uk benzo said:


> Fucking hell. Just saw motorcycle accident opposite halfords. Motorcyclist dead. Bits of brain close by. I feel sick.
> 
> Fuck me. Life is so fragile.
> 
> I can't unsee that shit from my mind.



That’s awful uk benzo - hope you’re feeling OK today. 

They have appealed for information if you are up to it - might help. 

Appeal fatal collision in Lambeth


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 29, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> What the fuck does that mean? " His landlords run a business”
> The guy has worked all these years. When Brixton wasn't always popular. Keeping this corner of Atlantic road alive. When it was not first choice to have a shop. And you just say the landlords running a business.


But his landlords ARE running a business and in business they will try to maximise profits. They don’t care about what he and his shop have done for the area in the past. Or the service he provides now. This is calluous and in a fairer world they would care but the fact is they don’t. If the council cared more they would prevent this rent rise. And what happened to Kaff and biggest tragedy of all the arches. 

Nobody here wants to see another old Brixton business shut down. So they make suggestions that might help him stay in business. Because Brixton, like it or not had changed. And so do the old businesses have to change if they want to keep going. This is just a fact of how things are.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 29, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> But his landlords ARE running a business and in business they will try to maximise profits. They don’t care about what he and his shop have done for the area in the past. Or the service he provides now. This is calluous and in a fairer world they would care but the fact is they don’t. If the council cared more they would prevent this rent rise. And what happened to Kaff and biggest tragedy of all the arches.
> 
> Nobody here wants to see another old Brixton business shut down. So they make suggestions that might help him stay in business. Because Brixton, like it or not had changed. And so do the old businesses have to change if they want to keep going. This is just a fact of how things are.



Rent rises have nothing to do with the Council. That's the problem. There is no real control on rents. Or have I got that wrong? I thought this would be something you are aware of.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 29, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> But his landlords ARE running a business and in business they will try to maximise profits. They don’t care about what he and his shop have done for the area in the past. Or the service he provides now. This is calluous and in a fairer world they would care but the fact is they don’t. If the council cared more they would prevent this rent rise. And what happened to Kaff and biggest tragedy of all the arches.
> 
> Nobody here wants to see another old Brixton business shut down. So they make suggestions that might help him stay in business. Because Brixton, like it or not had changed. And so do the old businesses have to change if they want to keep going. This is just a fact of how things are.



organicpanda has already covered some of these issues in #269

It's naive to think that giving advice is going to save a business like this without it changing out of all recognition.

I have seen it happen in West End. Two bakeries. Both affordable. Closed for refit. Opened up as flash upmarket bakeries. Run by the same people.Catering for the new money. Charging more so excluding there old customers. 

That's the reality. That's how gentrification works.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 29, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Rent rises have nothing to do with the Council. That's the problem. There is no real control on rents. Or have I got that wrong? I thought this would be something you are aware of.



The council could block change of use or deny an alcohol or late license. But I suspect they’d need to do it in a way which stood up to legal review otherwise they are going to waste a lot of money on lawyers.

This is why his rent has gone up, it’s because the landlord knows a bar/restaurant will pay more money.

Alex


----------



## alex_ (Oct 29, 2017)

ricbake said:


> Some relief
> Love Lambeth



“The scheme will be focused on a range of criteria, including micro and small businesses that have had an increase in business rates, businesses which contribute to the *night time economy* and those that add social value to the borough, employ Lambeth residents or pay the London Living Wage.”

Why are Lambeth so interested in the night time Economy ?


----------



## ricbake (Oct 29, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Rent rises have nothing to do with the Council. That's the problem. There is no real control on rents. Or have I got that wrong? I thought this would be something you are aware of.


If you have a Lease on a Commercial property and that Lease has been agreed "inside The Landlord & Tenant Act 1954" you have some protection at rent reviews or renewal - If you can't agree figures with your Landlord they you can call in a RICS appointed adjudicator.
They will look at average costs per square foot of similar space in the area to say what a reasonable rent should be.
Shorter leases that are often agreed "outside the Act" are subject to rents set by whatever the Landlord thinks is appropriate or believes he can achieve. 

Venture Capital funds and distant landlords have no connection with an area and are only interested in the financial return.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 29, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> organicpanda has already covered some of these issues in #269
> 
> It's naive to think that giving advice is going to save a business like this without it changing out of all recognition.


Maybe but I’m not so sure. I remember once in the Portuguese deli getting bread and another customer asking for a sandwich only to be told they don’t do them. All those lovely ingredients at hand and they wouldn’t make a sandwich. I remember thinking they must be crazy not to make such a simple change. 

It might have worked and it might not. But they didn’t even try.


----------



## ricbake (Oct 29, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Why are Lambeth so interested in the night time Economy ?



It seems to be a push by Brixton BID and general commercialisation - Town Centres are not for people only punters!


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 29, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> organicpanda has already covered some of these issues in #269
> 
> It's naive to think that giving advice is going to save a business like this without it changing out of all recognition.


Maybe but I’m not so sure. I remember once in the Portuguese deli getting bread and another customer asking for a sandwich only to be told they don’t do them. All those lovely ingredients at hand and they wouldn’t make a sandwich. I remember thinking they must be crazy not to make such a simple change. 

It might have worked and it might not. But they didn’t even try.


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 29, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Maybe but I’m not so sure. I remember once in the Portuguese deli getting bread and another customer asking for a sandwich only to be told they don’t do them. All those lovely ingredients at hand and they wouldn’t make a sandwich. I remember thinking they must be crazy not to make such a simple change.
> 
> It might have worked and it might not. But they didn’t even try.


sigh! do you just make sandwiches at quiet times or do them any time someone wants one? do you prepare them beforehand and what ones do you make as you can guarantee people will ask for what you don't have. do you have a dedicated space for making them, what goes if you do, will the income from the sandwich outweigh the potential profit made from the person walking out because they can't be arsed to wait while someones sandwich is being made or will the profit from the sandwiches make the extra money needed to pay the wages if you need to employ someone. I could go on but you get my drift, what seems like a simple decision from the outside has many different effects on the actual running of the business. i have no idea of your background, whether or not you have run or owned a deli or a restaurant or a health food shop, but having done all three, and in conversations with other people who also run their own businesses, these thoughts or similar are constantly going through our minds. We don't just switch off when the door closes and go home counting our money plotting which Caribbean island we're going to buy, we live and breathe and nurture them like our own children (in some cases better).  
 That aside, my main point was not about what someone else's business should or shouldn't do to stay in business it was about some expert coming in charging a tidy sum to change the business into something that has no connection with the owner - running a business it not always about the money (heresy I know) it is also about lifestyle, politics and the freedom to live or die by your own decisions. It is hard enough, but also rewarding, without some anonymous suit deciding to up someones rent by 85% because hey that's the world we live in.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 29, 2017)

alex_ said:


> This is why his rent has gone up, it’s because the landlord knows a bar/restaurant will pay more money.
> 
> Alex


To be fair, there is a queue of straightforward retailers who are also prepared to pay more.


----------



## Winot (Oct 29, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Maybe but I’m not so sure. I remember once in the Portuguese deli getting bread and another customer asking for a sandwich only to be told they don’t do them. All those lovely ingredients at hand and they wouldn’t make a sandwich. I remember thinking they must be crazy not to make such a simple change.
> 
> It might have worked and it might not. But they didn’t even try.



They did make sandwiches but only midweek iirc. Too busy on a Saturday. Midweek business dropped a lot as Lambeth Council shed staff post-2010.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 29, 2017)

Does Brixton BID include landlords or just businesses ?

Alex


----------



## Rushy (Oct 29, 2017)

[


alex_ said:


> Does Brixton BID include landlords or just businesses ?
> 
> Alex


All businesses paying business rates on a property in central Brixton (so based on the location of the offices/shop you work from).

The BID team seem (or seemed) to be heavily skewed towards night time economy business owners.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 29, 2017)

Rushy said:


> [
> 
> All businesses paying business rates on a property in central Brixton (so based on the location of the offices/shop you work from).
> 
> The BID team seem (or seemed) to be heavily skewed towards night time economy business owners.



And I assume the council likes them because they pay loads of business rates ?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 29, 2017)

alex_ said:


> And I assume the council likes them because they pay loads of business rates ?



All London businesses pay loads of business rates. Especially since the hike in April.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 29, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> All London businesses pay loads of business rates. Especially since the hike in April.



I’m trying to figure out why the council are so keen on nighttime businesses.

Alex


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Rushy said:


> [
> 
> All businesses paying business rates on a property in central Brixton (so based on the location of the offices/shop you work from).
> 
> The BID team seem (or seemed) to be heavily skewed towards night time economy business owners.


Yup, they don't seem to be any benefit to independent retail and day time businesses.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 29, 2017)

alex_ said:


> And I assume the council likes them because they pay loads of business rates ?


I think they seem to be the most proactive and cohesive in presenting plans and ideas to the council in a particular way which, in the absence of well thought out and spoon fed alternatives, the council finds easier to adopt than confront.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 29, 2017)

Rushy said:


> I think they seem to be the most proactive and cohesive in presenting plans and ideas to the council in a particular way which, in the absence of well thought out and spoon fed alternatives, the council finds easier to adopt than confront.


Read the double page spread by Michael Smith (BID director) in October's Bugle as an example of how they are positioning the night economy as saviours of everything Brixton.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 29, 2017)

Rushy said:


> I think they seem to be the most proactive and cohesive in presenting plans and ideas to the council in a particular way which, in the absence of well thought out and spoon fed alternatives, the council finds easier to adopt than confront.



This is probably because the more mature of them consider themselves not to be directly in competition with each other, as while they are competing for the same punters on any given night they all make more in the medium to long term promoting Brixton as a destination.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 29, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Read the double page spread by Michael Smith (BID director) in October's Bugle as an example of how they are positioning the night economy as saviours of everything Brixton.



Page 17 here 
Brixton Bugle October 2017


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2017)

There was another serious traffic incident last night on the corner of Brixton Rd/Coldharbour Lane. Entire area cordoned off.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 29, 2017)

editor said:


> There was another serious traffic incident last night on the corner of Brixton Rd/Coldharbour Lane. Entire area cordoned off.



My kid came through after work around 5am and had to walk up the hill home...no buses, roads closed.

.....poor sod had just done an 8 hr shift as well...


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 29, 2017)

alex_ said:


> And I assume the council likes them because they pay loads of business rates ?



Agree with what Rushy posted earlier.

Also Ive seen them in action at meetings. They behave like an adjunct of the Council. Not an independent voice for business. 

The Business Improvement District idea (from USA) is very much New Labour idea. 

Brixton BID are taking over some responsibility for management of the area and plans for "regeneration" Which suits the Council.

I don't think it's necessarily a healthy relationship. I don't think BID is independent enough. There is also no representation for residents in a BID. 

Hence as Rushy points out last issue of Bugle BID director sees increasing night time economy as good for Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 29, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Page 17 here
> Brixton Bugle October 2017



I do take issue with his view that Brixton night time economy is not "alcohol-led". Whilst a lot might be classified as food establishments on weekends they are more like clubs. The fish and chip shop and Wahaca being two examples.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 30, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I do take issue with his view that Brixton night time economy is not "alcohol-led". Whilst a lot might be classified as food establishments on weekends they are more like clubs. The fish and chip shop and Wahaca being two examples.



Yes - not alcohol led is laughable.

Alex


----------



## Rushy (Oct 30, 2017)

If that's the case then there are two night time economies. Pre-ten pm and after. No doubt they will keep repeating that it is not alcohol led to Lambeth until Lambeth start quoting it themselves.

Gremio is another example of a restaurant which you can't eat in after 10 because it has become a nightclub until 3. The new Canova Hall review pages are full of complaints that you can't eat in the evening because the music from the bar is too loud.

Interestingly, I can see that Lambeth planning served notice on Gremio last year to cease trading (as their planning is A3 restaurant with a midnight curfew) and that notice expired early this year. It's a criminal offence to ignore an enforcement notice. The council could now fairly easily claim all of the club's takings (_takings_, not profit) under the Proceeds of Crime Act as they have done with local developers. I rather suspect that they are more cosy with Antic.


----------



## catriona (Oct 30, 2017)

uk benzo said:


> Fucking hell. Just saw motorcycle accident opposite halfords. Motorcyclist dead. Bits of brain close by. I feel sick.
> 
> Fuck me. Life is so fragile.
> 
> I can't unsee that shit from my mind.


I heard about that - horrible.  I hope you are OK.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I do take issue with his view that Brixton night time economy is not "alcohol-led". Whilst a lot might be classified as food establishments on weekends they are more like clubs. The fish and chip shop and Wahaca being two examples.


They're having a laugh. If you took away the provision of alcohol at, say, Pop Brixton and Brixton Beach (or whatever it's called now), you'd be looking at two empty venues. Just about all of the new restaurant chains moving into Brixton turn into a club of sorts. Some just take the piss completely like the Hip Hop Chip Shop.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 30, 2017)

What kind of night time economy do you want Brixton to have?


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2017)

So MeatLiquor diners and Franco Manca are both using these fucking awful 'dark kitchens' for their Deliveroo deliveries: 









> Ten metal boxes of a similar size to a shipping container are on this site in Blackwall. They are fitted with industrial kitchen equipment, and two or three chefs and kitchen porters are at work in each, preparing food for restaurants including the Thai chain Busaba Eathai, the US-style MeatLiquor diners, the Franco Manca pizza parlours and Motu, an Indian food specialist set up by the family behind Mayfair’s Michelin-starred Gymkhana.
> 
> The boxes have no windows and many of the chefs work with the doors open, through which they can be seen stirring huge pans or flipping burgers. Outside there are piles of spare equipment, mops in buckets, gas cylinders for the stoves and large cans of cooking oil.



How Deliveroo's 'dark kitchens' are catering from car parks


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 30, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Maybe but I’m not so sure. I remember once in the Portuguese deli getting bread and another customer asking for a sandwich only to be told they don’t do them. All those lovely ingredients at hand and they wouldn’t make a sandwich. I remember thinking they must be crazy not to make such a simple change.
> 
> It might have worked and it might not. But they didn’t even try.



Perhaps because in their already-cramped shop, adding extra worktop space to make sandwiches in line with hygiene requirements would have been uneconomical?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 30, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Perhaps because in their already-cramped shop, adding extra worktop space to make sandwiches in line with hygiene requirements would have been uneconomical?



Let's not start seeing reason here.....surely it's because they are just lazy and bad business people who don't care about their customers....


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 30, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Perhaps because in their already-cramped shop, adding extra worktop space to make sandwiches in line with hygiene requirements would have been uneconomical?


Perhaps, but apparently not if Winot is correct. It doesn't matter, it was just an example of how an establishment may be able to diversify a little bit to improve takings. Seems not to be a popular option for some posters on here though.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 30, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Perhaps, but apparently not if Winot is correct. It doesn't matter, it was just an example of how an establishment may be able to diversify a little bit to improve takings. Seems not to be a popular option for some posters on here though.



I've been looking at Facebook reaction to Brixton Wholefoods rent increase. Overwhelming anger at yet another long-standing business under threat. Mirrors what I heard on the street in Brixton on Saturday.

Here on Brixton forum end up in discussion about whether theses small shop keepers should have tried harder. All couched in "reasonable" terms like how unfortunate it is that landlords put up rent, but that is how the world is, Brixtonians should really stop whinging and deal with it. 

Can you not see what a wind up that is?

Imo the "some posters here" are representing mainstream Brixton opinion on latest gentrification threat to Brixton.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I've been looking at Facebook reaction to Brixton Wholefoods rent increase. Overwhelming anger at yet another long-standing business under threat. Mirrors what I heard on the street in Brixton on Saturday.
> 
> Here on Brixton forum end up in discussion about whether theses small shop keepers should have tried harder. All couched in "reasonable" terms like how unfortunate it is that landlords put up rent, but that is how the world is, Brixtonians should really stop whinging and deal with it.
> 
> ...


It's patronising Blairite, pro-entrepreneurial, get-on-yer-bike shite. "_Why can't they just pull themselves up by the bootstraps; it's their fault if they don't listen to us... blah blah blah?_"


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Perhaps, but apparently not if Winot is correct. It doesn't matter, it was just an example of how an establishment may be able to diversify a little bit to improve takings. Seems not to be a popular option for some posters on here though.


With your vast entrepreneurial skills, why didn't you pop around to these shops when they needed help and tell them yourself what they should be doing?

Ever worked in a sandwich bar, by the way? It's really not as simple as just making a sandwich on demand when someone wanders in.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm not sure if facebook and one trot around Brixton on a saturday could qualify as a sound dataset for establishing mainstream views, but there is certainly going to be many differing opinions.

But, fundamentally; as demographics change, business models have to adapt in step; standard evolutionary theory (elegantly shoehorned into a mini business studies lesson)


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2017)

So, they had to clear away all the artwork on Beehive Place for health and safety or whatever. But it's OK for the Craft Beer Co place to extend into the very same space.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2017)

Brixton 2017. Pissed up punters pissing everywhere at night.

Where have all these people come from and what venues are they visiting? Things have certainly got a LOT worse recently...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2017)

They should get a bloody great water gun and shoot the street pissers.....


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 31, 2017)

editor said:


> With your vast entrepreneurial skills, why didn't you pop around to these shops when they needed help and tell them yourself what they should be doing?
> 
> Ever worked in a sandwich bar, by the way? It's really not as simple as just making a sandwich on demand when someone wanders in.


I'm not getting into your tedious misrepresentative whataboutery style of discussion 

Sorry for my ignorance, I didn't realise what a black art it was, making a sandwich on demand in a sandwich bar.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 31, 2017)

I often work worked at weekends and on Saturday night Brixton was much, much busier than the West End. It used to be that folks pored into the tube on Sat nights, now they pour out. 

Street pissing w_inds me up. _


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 31, 2017)

And its not all men either.  A few weeks back some woman was squatting in the street.  And it wasn't even that dark.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 31, 2017)

Here's another annoying list from the Standard.

Brixton's best bars


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> I'm not getting into your tedious misrepresentative whataboutery style of discussion
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, I didn't realise what a black art it was, making a sandwich on demand in a sandwich bar.


No it's so simple no sandwich bar ever fails. Oh wait....


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2017)

Here's a handy list of every gentrified shit bar to avoid in Brixton Brixton's best bars

I didn't realise that the yuppie-magnet Champagne & Fromage was now a four location chain or that Canova Hall was putting on DJs and bands.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 31, 2017)

Street pissers are lightweights compared to the targeted doorstop-foulers leaving their disgusting droppings behind on my & some neighbours' thresholds. Sometimes with yards of paper garlanding the crime scene. ffs *dry heaves*


----------



## Ms T (Oct 31, 2017)

editor said:


> Here's a handy list of every gentrified shit bar to avoid in Brixton Brixton's best bars
> 
> I didn't realise that the yuppie-magnet Champagne & Fromage was now a four location chain or that Canova Hall was putting on DJs and bands.


I saw one in Greenwich the other day.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2017)

editor said:


> Here's a handy list of every gentrified shit bar to avoid in Brixton Brixton's best bars
> 
> I didn't realise that the yuppie-magnet Champagne & Fromage was now a four location chain or that Canova Hall was putting on DJs and bands.


Yeah - what is Mercato Metropolitano where the Elephant and Castle C + F is located?

Whatever it is I daresay a bit of Champagne and Fromage goes down well with the judges mulling over sentencing at the Inner London Crown Court opposite.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 31, 2017)

editor said:


> Here's a handy list of every gentrified shit bar to avoid in Brixton Brixton's best bars
> 
> I didn't realise that the yuppie-magnet Champagne & Fromage was now a four location chain or that Canova Hall was putting on DJs and bands.



i popped into "The Beast of Brixton" some time during the summer and couldnt find a great deal to hate about it. It was run by 2 guys who had been mates since school, and were more than happy to have a chat. Prices seemed reasonable, happy hour was 2 Red Stripes (cans) for a fiver, but even outside of happy hour were low (i checked). The place was small and they reckoned the crowd was such that they didnt even need security on a weekend night. Despite the fact i could still see it getting packed out by dickheads when busy (it was empty when i went as they had just opened), i left thinking i hope the 2 chaps running it do well


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> i popped into "The Beast of Brixton" some time during the summer and couldnt find a great deal to hate about it. It was run by 2 guys who had been mates since school, and were more than happy to have a chat. Prices seemed reasonable, happy hour was 2 Red Stripes (cans) for a fiver, but even outside of happy hour were low (i checked). The place was small and they reckoned the crowd was such that they didnt even need security on a weekend night. Despite the fact i could still see it getting packed out by dickheads when busy (it was empty when i went as they had just opened), i left thinking i hope the 2 chaps running it do well


I may well be unfair to them to lump them in with people like the Shrub & Shutter, but phrases like "two floors of bone and gold" and "frothylicious Peach Jam Sours" just make me shudder. And it pisses me off that the pubs who have been serving Brixton through the rough times never get a mention: it's all about encouraging a certain demographic to come to Brixton, get smashed and piss all over our walls.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2017)

I see Atlantic road is getting another Barber. Is there that much demand for beard trimming?.


----------



## Twattor (Oct 31, 2017)

editor said:


> I may well be unfair to them to lump them in with people like the Shrub & Shutter, but phrases like "two floors of bone and gold" and "frothylicious Peach Jam Sours" just make me shudder. And it pisses me off that the pubs who have been serving Brixton through the rough times never get a mention: it's all about encouraging a certain demographic to come to Brixton, get smashed and piss all over our walls.


I don't want them mentioning _any_ pubs I go to.  It is bad enough that Courtesan got a mention, although I'm likely to be going there less now they have club nights on Fridays and Saturdays.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> I see Atlantic road is getting another Barber. Is there that much demand for beard trimming?.


I saw that too. The interior looked, like, totally on trend. 

More barbers. More cocktails. More chain themed restaurants. More drinking. More twats. This is Brixton 2017.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2017)

Twattor said:


> I don't want them mentioning _any_ pubs I go to.  It is bad enough that Courtesan got a mention, although I'm likely to be going there less now they have club nights on Fridays and Saturdays.


Well that is a point, but it would be even better if they didn't mention Brixton at all, in my view.


----------



## alcopop (Oct 31, 2017)

editor said:


> So MeatLiquor diners and Franco Manca are both using these fucking awful 'dark kitchens' for their Deliveroo deliveries:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's so bad about catering companys using kitchens to prepare food in?


----------



## alcopop (Oct 31, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I've been looking at Facebook reaction to Brixton Wholefoods rent increase. Overwhelming anger at yet another long-standing business under threat. Mirrors what I heard on the street in Brixton on Saturday.
> 
> Here on Brixton forum end up in discussion about whether theses small shop keepers should have tried harder. All couched in "reasonable" terms like how unfortunate it is that landlords put up rent, but that is how the world is, Brixtonians should really stop whinging and deal with it.
> 
> ...



Overwhelming anger ain't going to help them though is it?

If they diversify, update and adapt to the new reality then maybe that would help them


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2017)

alcopop said:


> What's so bad about catering companys using kitchens to prepare food in?


Why not ask the chefs who are forced to work in windowless metal containers?

Or don't you give a fuck about their working conditions so long as you can get your dinner from your smartphone?


----------



## alcopop (Oct 31, 2017)

Have you ever worked in a commercial kitchen? It's not like master chef


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2017)

alcopop said:


> Have you ever worked in a commercial kitchen? It's not like master chef


Why don't those whining chefs shut up and just be grateful they've got a job, eh?


> Two chefs tell the Guardian that working in the metal boxes is either hot or cold, depending on the weather and whether they are cooking or prepping. In one kitchen, there is only a small fan heater for cold days. Another houses a pizza oven that takes up more than a third of the space and makes it extremely hot.


----------



## Twattor (Oct 31, 2017)

> Two chefs tell the Guardian that working in the metal boxes is either hot or cold, depending on the weather and whether they are cooking or prepping. In one kitchen, there is only a small fan heater for cold days. Another houses a pizza oven that takes up more than a third of the space and makes it extremely hot.


It isn't quite as cut and dried as that.  I heard a feature I think on radio 4 some months ago in which they interviewed possibly the UK MD and some of the chefs.  I think it was at the battersea kitchen.  Some admitted that they didn't like it, but others actually preferred it - the working alone without the usual kitchen interaction and being completely in control of what they were doing. Each to his own.

As an aside, commercial kitchens I've worked in the past in have regularly topped 30 degrees in the summer.  It isn't unusual.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2017)

Twattor said:


> As an aside, commercial kitchens I've worked in the past in have regularly topped 30 degrees in the summer.  It isn't unusual.


The quicker legislation is introduced to protect workers the better. 

Is there a maximum temperature in workplaces? | workSMART


----------



## bimble (Oct 31, 2017)

4 police cars sirens & blue lights blaring just zoomed down my little residential street (flaxman rd) towards CHL. That's not normal.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2017)

I really am getting more and more fucking angry with this section of Urban75. It's not what I joined back 15 years ago.

A shopkeeper is under threat from huge rent increase. A good example of  gentrification.

And I'm having to deal with posters who think this is the "new reality" , business is Darwinian survival of the fittest. That small business should adapt or die with the "changing demographic".

I have long connection with the area. The views of some posters here are appalling. They don't reflect feeling in the local community.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> I'm not sure if facebook and one trot around Brixton on a saturday could qualify as a sound dataset for establishing mainstream views, but there is certainly going to be many differing opinions.
> 
> But, fundamentally; as demographics change, business models have to adapt in step; standard evolutionary theory (elegantly shoehorned into a mini business studies lesson)



This is just right wing.

My take on local opinion is based on over 30 years living here, knowing many local business and residents and having some involvement in local issues over the years. So it's not just based around one trot.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2017)

The interesting thing about recent posts here is the change of tack.

Previously whinging about gentrification was met with the line it's only a few shops. Posters are exaggerating the threat. 

Now it's met with the line that the remaining longstanding small business should adapt to the new reality. Change with the changing demographic.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 31, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> This is just right wing.
> 
> My take on local opinion is based on over 30 years living here, knowing many local business and residents and having some involvement in local issues over the years. So it's not just based around one trot.



So are you saying as demographics change businesses shouldn’t change ?

Or that demographics shouldn’t be changing ?

Alex


----------



## teuchter (Oct 31, 2017)

bimble said:


> 4 police cars sirens & blue lights blaring just zoomed down my little residential street (flaxman rd) towards CHL. That's not normal.


This should be in the LJ thread 

I saw them tearing off down flaxman rd from CHL while I was on my way to the co-op. I think there were 4 or 5 cars and a van.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2017)

alex_ said:


> So are you saying as demographics change businesses shouldn’t change ?
> 
> Or that demographics shouldn’t be changing ?
> 
> Alex



Can we agree that "changing demographics" is polite way to refer to gentrification / social cleansing?

I find some of the language used recently makes it appear that these changes are somehow inevitable or natural evolution of society. Saying changing demographics makes it sound a neutral change. It's not.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I really am getting more and more fucking angry with this section of Urban75. It's not what I joined back 15 years ago.
> 
> A shopkeeper is under threat from huge rent increase. A good example of  gentrification.
> 
> ...


Sad to say, but this forum has swung to the right in recent years, with the loudest (and mainly property owning/rentier class) posting up some appalling Tory-like mantras. They appear to have little interest in protecting or fighting for the established community and are quick to try and belittle anyone who does.

It's depressing as fuck, but probably serves as a good indicator of how Brixton is changing overall. How many of this lot ever come out to support the Ritzy workers? Or Cressingham Gardens? Or Clavia? It's all self interest.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 31, 2017)

Interestingly, 'survival of the fittest' doesn't appear in On the Origin of Species; Darwin didn't even coin it. In fact, I don't think he even agreed with its usage.

[I tell a lie, he did like it and introduced it to later editions of the book]


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Interestingly, 'survival of the fittest' doesn't appear in On the Origin of Species; Darwin didn't even coin it. In fact, I don't think he even agreed with its usage.


Are you related to Melanie Phillips?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Interestingly, 'survival of the fittest' doesn't appear in On the Origin of Species; Darwin didn't even coin it. In fact, I don't think he even agreed with its usage.
> 
> [I tell a lie, he did like it and introduced it to later editions of the book]



So when you post:


"But, fundamentally; as demographics change, business models have to adapt in step; standard evolutionary theory (elegantly shoehorned into a mini business studies lesson)"

In what sense are you using the term evolutionary? The way I read it is the like in the natural world where species evolve or die out the same goes for business. It's equating what happens in the natural world with business.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 31, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Now it's met with the line that the remaining longstanding small business should adapt to the new reality.



What other options do you think they have? That they could be supported in?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2017)

teuchter said:


> What other options do you think they have? That they could be supported in?



 Im not taking issue with giving advice.  I've made it pretty clear what I'm objecting to here in recent posts


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 31, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> So when you post:
> 
> 
> "But, fundamentally; as demographics change, business models have to adapt in step; standard evolutionary theory (elegantly shoehorned into a mini business studies lesson)"
> ...



Evolutionary in the sense Darwin meant; species that survive are those which best adapt to their environment.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Evolutionary in the sense Darwin meant; species that survive are those which best adapt to their environment.



And this correlates with how Capitalism works. Capitalism is social organisation with a history. It's not part of nature. So your wrong to use the analogy.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 31, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Im not taking issue with giving advice.  I've made it pretty clear what I'm objecting to here in recent posts



You've not really. I think that you are maybe objecting to people not expressing their sympathy publicly enough for those businesses negatively affected by the changing situation?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 31, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> And this correlates with how Capitalism works. Capitalism is social organisation with a history. It's not part of nature.


Everything's "part of nature".


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2017)

teuchter said:


> You've not really. I think that you are maybe objecting to people not expressing their sympathy publicly enough for those businesses negatively affected by the changing situation?



Just go back and read my posts.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Everything's "part of nature".



Please. You should know better. I expect Spam to come out with stuff like this.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 31, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Just go back and read my posts.


You've said that you don't think posters on here represent "mainstream opinion" on gentrification. I don't see that anyone's claimed to represent "mainstream opinion". I certainly don't see anyone expressing joy at the fact that small businesses are being faced with massive rent increases.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 31, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Please. You should know better. I expect Spam to come out with stuff like this.


No - it's meaningless to say that capitalist society isn't "part of nature". Unless you have some kind of coherent criteria for what is "natural" and what is not. Sometimes people use it to distinguish between things that humans have created and things that they haven't. In which case no political ideologies or societal organisational structures are "natural". So what can it possibly mean to say that capitalism isn't "part of nature"? What's the point being made?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2017)

teuchter said:


> No - it's meaningless to say that capitalist society isn't "part of nature". Unless you have some kind of coherent criteria for what is "natural" and what is not. Sometimes people use it to distinguish between things that humans have created and things that they haven't. In which case no political ideologies or societal organisational structures are "natural". So what can it possibly mean to say that capitalism isn't "part of nature"? What's the point being made?



You know full well what Spam was going on about. It's trying to show that Capitalism is just inevitable. It's the natural order of things.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 31, 2017)

No I wasn't you mental fucker.

This thread has become absurd. I'm dipping out.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2017)

teuchter said:


> You've said that you don't think posters on here represent "mainstream opinion" on gentrification. I don't see that anyone's claimed to represent "mainstream opinion". I certainly don't see anyone expressing joy at the fact that small businesses are being faced with massive rent increases.



You aren't a new poster here. If you cant see what I m going on about from all my previous posts here I don't have anything to add.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 31, 2017)

uk benzo said:


> F**king hell. Just saw motorcycle accident opposite halfords. Motorcyclist dead. Bits of brain close by. I feel sick.
> 
> F**k me. Life is so fragile.
> 
> I can't unsee that sh*t from my mind.


The deceased has now been named as *Chris Lovelace*, 29, a tradesman, from Thornton Heath.

He attended Harris City Academy in Crystal Palace and worked for Pimlico Plumbers, where he had just won the employee of the month award.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> No I wasn't you mental fucker.
> 
> This thread has become absurd. I'm dipping out.



So Spam it's just abuse now. Blown your cool now have you? Normally you are the expert at one liners to wind people up.  Dipping out? It's not like you've ever made any positive contribution to this forum since you've been here.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 31, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> You aren't a new poster here. If you cant see what I m going on about from all my previous posts here I don't have anything to add.


Well, I've already said what I think it is that you're really objecting to - which is that you want people to explicitly express sympathy and an emotional reaction to news of victims of gentrification. I also understand why you might be wound up by certain comments but it's because of what you decide to assume are the motivations behind them. Of course, to some extent people should be sensitive about the fact that others may be more directly affected by gentrification issues than they are, and make an effort not to appear flippant or unsympathetic. On the other hand, this is urban75.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> The deceased has now been named as *Chris Lovelace*, 29, a tradesman, from Thornton Heath.
> 
> He attended Harris City Academy in Crystal Palace and worked for Pimlico Plumbers, where he had just won the employee of the month award.


I agree we should remember the unfortunate dead.
Tributes to 'angel' motorcyclist killed in south London crash


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 31, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I agree we should remember the unfortunate dead.
> Tributes to 'angel' motorcyclist killed in south London crash


*Mr Lovelace* is remembered by his employer _here_.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 31, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> ... I have long connection with the area. The views of some posters here are appalling. They don't reflect feeling in the local community.


*With all due respect ...*

















(Source:  "In photos: Brixton Buzz bring the party to Market House, Friday 27th October (2017), Brixton Buzz)

*... they are "the local community" now.*​


----------



## Rushy (Oct 31, 2017)

A proper Halloween shocker this thread has turned into. Only it's a bit more straw man than wicker man. Good effort anyway, folk.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> *With all due respect ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh fuck off with your faux high moral ground bullshit and cheap personal attacks. To help me be able to run this site without adverts or sponsorship, I work as a DJ at local clubs. That's one of the ways I support myself. They're free to anyone who wants to come. I don't choose the crowds.

What do you do?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2017)

Anyway, this thread moves into November 2017...

Brixton news, rumours and general chat - November 2017


----------

